# The Bitching, The Buff & The Beautiful



## Jodi (Apr 1, 2005)

The journey of 3 IM Chicks looking to be bikini ready!  

Wild, Nikegurl and I are going to share this journal.  We are keeping this journal to hold one another accountable, provide motivation, feel compelled to not let another one down and most importantly support each other.


----------



## Jodi (Apr 1, 2005)

Today don't count.  I had taco salad and I'm going to the bar after work


----------



## crazy_enough (Apr 1, 2005)

Jodi said:
			
		

> Today don't count. I had taco salad and I'm going to the bar after work


Nice start!! 

Good idea ladyz!


----------



## craig777 (Apr 1, 2005)

Who is The Bitching

Who is The Buff

and who is The Beautiful   


Let's see probably

Wild thing for The Bitching  

and all of you ladies for The Buff and The Beautiful   

awwwwww wasn't that sweet, I think I deserve a hug


----------



## Triple Threat (Apr 1, 2005)

craig777 said:
			
		

> I think I deserve a hug



Or at the very least a STFU.

Good luck, ladies.


----------



## redspy (Apr 1, 2005)

Best of luck to you ladies.


----------



## wild (Apr 1, 2005)

Jodi said:
			
		

> Today don't count.  I had taco salad and I'm going to the bar after work




classic


----------



## wild (Apr 1, 2005)

craig777 said:
			
		

> Who is The Bitching
> 
> Who is The Buff
> 
> ...



 I was going to volunteer for the bitching part....I'm glad ya'll know me so well, LOL


My first official post for this journal:

Training - off
Cardio - 40 brutal minutes
Diet - well....I'm not starting that on a weekend!!!! LOL

I will be figuring out my next training program this weekend....though right now don't have a clue what I'm going to do


----------



## JLB001 (Apr 1, 2005)

Too funny!  LMAO


----------



## Jodi (Apr 1, 2005)

wild said:
			
		

> classic


It was that or the deep fried chicken fingers and fries   So I chose the better of the two.  We had a lunchoen today and the other day I asked if there was going to be healthy food and they said yeah, there will be chicken breast and salad so I didn't pack a lunch.  What they didn't say is that there it was shredded chicken breast smothered with guacamole and in a taco shell.  

Now the bar tonight, well, that was planned 

Thanks everyone for the luck.


----------



## JLB001 (Apr 1, 2005)

I would have had the chicken wings with dipping sauce.  LOL


----------



## LiftinBear (Apr 1, 2005)

Best of luck to "Team Triple B"


----------



## nikegurl (Apr 1, 2005)

hmmmm.... bar tonight.  has a certain ring to it.  

thanks for the well wishes everyone.  with these ladies on my team - i'm as good as beach ready.  (well, not really but it sure does feel better!)


----------



## klmclean (Apr 1, 2005)

Good Luck Ladies  

I'll definately be following along


----------



## PreMier (Apr 1, 2005)

This is going to be a giant whore thread(I mean post whore  )  Goodluck all.


----------



## aggies1ut (Apr 1, 2005)

PreMier said:
			
		

> This is going to be a giant whore thread(I mean post whore  )  Goodluck all.


You mean bitch fest.    And, I second the good luck.


----------



## wild (Apr 1, 2005)

PreMier said:
			
		

> This is going to be a giant whore thread(I mean post whore  )  Goodluck all.



 Don't make me kick your ass boy


----------



## wild (Apr 1, 2005)

Oh...thanks for the luck...I'm so gonna need it


----------



## Jodi (Apr 1, 2005)

Ohhhh baaaaaddddd night.............such a baaaaadddddd night.    

Someone destroy my scale for me because I don't want to see if for about 2 weeks now


----------



## Jodi (Apr 2, 2005)

OMG I can't believe I'm going to do this   I'm going to start my cut with a 2 week PSMF diet.    600-700 cals per day with 1 cheat meal and 1 mini-refeed per week.  I bought the book a few months ago and have been wanting to try it but I'm just too chicken.  

So starting Monday, here is my 2 week diet.
125-130G P per day, 6 Fish oil caps, 2 servings of dairy coming from FF cottage cheese and FF sliced cheese, 2-3 servings of veggies.


----------



## crazy_enough (Apr 2, 2005)

Jodi said:
			
		

> OMG I can't believe I'm going to do this  I'm going to start my cut with a 2 week PSMF diet.  600-700 cals per day with 1 cheat meal and 1 mini-refeed per week. I bought the book a few months ago and have been wanting to try it but I'm just too chicken.
> 
> So starting Monday, here is my 2 week diet.
> 125-130G P per day, 6 Fish oil caps, 2 servings of dairy coming from FF cottage cheese and FF sliced cheese, 2-3 servings of veggies.


Holly crap!! I hurt psychologicaly just thinking that YOU will be doing this...Ure one tough momma!


----------



## gwcaton (Apr 2, 2005)

Jodi said:
			
		

> OMG I can't believe I'm going to do this  I'm going to start my cut with a 2 week PSMF diet.  600-700 cals per day with 1 cheat meal and 1 mini-refeed per week. I bought the book a few months ago and have been wanting to try it but I'm just too chicken.
> 
> So starting Monday, here is my 2 week diet.
> 125-130G P per day, 6 Fish oil caps, 2 servings of dairy coming from FF cottage cheese and FF sliced cheese, 2-3 servings of veggies.


I knew this would be an interesting journal but My Gawd !!  This seems so un-Jodi. Were you abducted by aliens recently ? LOL  Good luck .   I am anxiuos to see the results to this .


----------



## wild (Apr 2, 2005)

Jodi said:
			
		

> Ohhhh baaaaaddddd night.............such a baaaaadddddd night.
> 
> Someone destroy my scale for me because I don't want to see if for about 2 weeks now



Yesterday doesn't count...remember?


----------



## wild (Apr 2, 2005)

Jodi said:
			
		

> OMG I can't believe I'm going to do this   I'm going to start my cut with a 2 week PSMF diet.    600-700 cals per day with 1 cheat meal and 1 mini-refeed per week.  I bought the book a few months ago and have been wanting to try it but I'm just too chicken.
> 
> So starting Monday, here is my 2 week diet.
> 125-130G P per day, 6 Fish oil caps, 2 servings of dairy coming from FF cottage cheese and FF sliced cheese, 2-3 servings of veggies.



Um.... ...do you take any supplements to help w/ hunger?


----------



## GoalGetter (Apr 2, 2005)

Damn i'm definitely going to be following along for THIS.  Good luck, chickies!

 Jodi.. psmf? i feel like a newbie all over again. wtf is psmf? haha! whatever it is, sounds brutal.


----------



## Jodi (Apr 2, 2005)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> I knew this would be an interesting journal but My Gawd !!  This seems so un-Jodi. Were you abducted by aliens recently ? LOL  Good luck .   I am anxiuos to see the results to this .


Nah....Just in an experimental mood.  Every time Lyle comes out with a new method I feel obligated to try it for some odd and strange reason.  This one has just taken me a while to jump on LOL.


----------



## Jodi (Apr 2, 2005)

wild said:
			
		

> Um.... ...do you take any supplements to help w/ hunger?


EC and I'm ordering some Hoodia today.  Looks like I'll fit right in with the journal name......The Bitching


----------



## Jodi (Apr 2, 2005)

GoalGetter said:
			
		

> Damn i'm definitely going to be following along for THIS.  Good luck, chickies!
> 
> Jodi.. psmf? i feel like a newbie all over again. wtf is psmf? haha! whatever it is, sounds brutal.


PSMF - Protein Sparing Modified Fast.  It's a brutal 2 week diet by Lyle McDonald.  I have all his books/phamlets LOL.


----------



## b_reed23 (Apr 2, 2005)

I will definetly be following along w/this journal...what kind of diet do the other 2 of you have?  I can't wait to see the training!  Good luck everyone!!!  BILLIE


----------



## crazy_enough (Apr 2, 2005)

Jodi said:
			
		

> PSMF - Protein Sparing Modified Fast. It's a brutal 2 week diet by Lyle McDonald. I have all his books/phamlets LOL.


BRUTAL!! thats the word I was looking for all along!!! I hope it works great for ya!


----------



## Dale Mabry (Apr 2, 2005)

What the hell are you hens clucking about?


----------



## Jodi (Apr 2, 2005)

Shusshh it you! 

My training, well, I haven't been really training the past 4 weeks.  I've been healing.  I broke fingers and toes in a Mt. Bike mishap and I've put on a few pounds in the meantime.  I've done things like swimming and pilates just to stay in some sort of shape.  I've done a bit of weight training but only what I could manage.  My doc gave me a partial ok to go ahead and start up but for obvious reasons I won't be doing too many compound movements yet.  I can hold a dumbell, sort of, so I'll be using free weights and mostly machines.  Also, I'm going to start spinning again but no running yet.  My toes are, for the most part, healed but my fingers will be another week or 2.  So that's why I'm not really concerned about doing the PSMF because I've put on a few ugly pounds and I'm not burning as much in the gym so it will sort of balance out


----------



## wild (Apr 2, 2005)

Dale Mabry said:
			
		

> What the hell are you hens clucking about?


----------



## nikegurl (Apr 2, 2005)

hmmm....since i'm down to about 3 articles of clothing i can squeeze my fat ass into perhaps i should read up on the psmf.


----------



## nikegurl (Apr 2, 2005)

Dale Mabry said:
			
		

> What the hell are you hens clucking about?



why am i finding this so funny?


----------



## wild (Apr 2, 2005)

b_reed23 said:
			
		

> I will definetly be following along w/this journal...what kind of diet do the other 2 of you have?  I can't wait to see the training!  Good luck everyone!!!  BILLIE



Well...I'm certainly not as disciplined as Jodi is  

My plan is simply to go low carb Sunday-Thursday, Friday will most likely involve pizza and beer, Saturday will also likely involve food that I won't eat during the rest of the week...but it won't be pizza 

I'll be posting everything in a bit


----------



## nikegurl (Apr 2, 2005)

Here's the plan I've come up with:

I'm going to rotate carbs according to my training and average out weekly calories to about 11 per pound.  Protein will stay around 200 grams/day.  Fat around 50 grams.

2 very low carb days with carbs close to 0 (10-15 grams).  No training those 2 days.

3 medium carb days with carbs around 110 grams.

2 high carb days with carbs at around 200 grams.  

Cardio 4 times a week (2 HIIT and 2 SS) which I will despise.  


Monday - no training. very low carb 

Tues - AM cardio (HIIT)
Chest & Bis
high carb 

Wed - AM cardio (SS)
Legs
medium carbs 

Thurs - OFF
very low carbs

Fri - AM cardio (HIIT)
back & calves
high carbs 

Sat - shoulders & tris
medium carbs 

Sun - AM cardio (ss)
medium carbs


----------



## wild (Apr 2, 2005)

The plan...

So...I *know* that come friday...I am eating pizza and possibly having beer (nice weather always makes me want a single ice cold beer on friday after work ) ...so knowing this I need to plan for it w/ my diet for the rest of the week.

So that said, here's the plan:

Day 1

*Training* Day A
*Cardio* 20 min. SS PWO
*Meals* 2 P+C meals PWO, 4 P+F meals

Day 2

*Training* off
*Cardio* 30 min Moderate SS
*Meals* 6 P+F meals

Day 3

*Training* Day B
*Cardio* HIIT in the P.M
*Meals* 2 P+C meals PWO, 1 P+C Post HIIT, 3 P+F meals

Day 4

*Training* off
*Cardio* 30 min Moderate SS
*Meals* 6 P+F meals

Day 5

*Training* Day C
*Cardio* HIIT in the P.M.
*Meals* 2 P+C meals PWO, 1 P+C Post HIIT, 3 P+F meals 

Day 6

Off


* Training Day A*

A. Full Squat...6x3...60 RI
B1. Pullups...5x3...60 RI
B2. Push Press...5x5...60 RI
C. Decline DB Press...3x8...60 RI

*Training Day B*

A. Romanian Deadlift...6x3...60 RI
B1. Flat BB Bench...5x5...60 RI
B2. Bent BB Row...5x5...60 RI
C. Bulgarian Squat...3x8...60 RI

*Training Day C*

A1. Leg Press...3x12...0 RI
A2. Leg Extention...3x12...0 RI
A3. Lying Leg Curl, toes pointed...3x12...90 RI

B1. Low Incline DB Press...3x10...0 RI
B2. T-Bar Row...3x10...0 RI
B3. Bar Dips...3x10...90 RI

C1. Seated DB Clean...3x12...0 RI
C2. DB Lateral...3x12...0 RI
C3. Pushups...failure...90 RI


....right...so that's the _plan_  ...looks good on paper, lol....whatever day happens to be friday...all that gets blown out of the water....just add an entire pizza to the above  Hopefully it'll be day 5, lol


----------



## aggies1ut (Apr 2, 2005)

Jodi said:
			
		

> PSMF - Protein Sparing Modified Fast.  It's a brutal 2 week diet by Lyle McDonald.  I have all his books/phamlets LOL.


    HOLY SHIT. I read that handbook. I couldn't handle that diet.


----------



## Jodi (Apr 2, 2005)

Alright, so looks like we are ready to get our game on  

Fuck I hate dieting


----------



## P-funk (Apr 2, 2005)

wild said:
			
		

> The plan...
> 
> So...I *know* that come friday...I am eating pizza and possibly having beer (nice weather always makes me want a single ice cold beer on friday after work ) ...so knowing this I need to plan for it w/ my diet for the rest of the week.
> 
> ...






that is a cool program.  It looks like the ones I write for my clients.  On day c, is that all supersets?


----------



## P-funk (Apr 2, 2005)

oh, and how often are you going to vary the rep range?  Or is it going to be linear?


----------



## wild (Apr 2, 2005)

Jodi said:
			
		

> Alright, so looks like we are ready to get our game on
> 
> Fuck I hate dieting



...does today count Jodi?


----------



## wild (Apr 2, 2005)

P-funk said:
			
		

> that is a cool program.  It looks like the ones I write for my clients.  On day c, is that all supersets?



It is? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Cool 

Yes....3 exercises in a row, then rest 90 seconds and gasp for air.


----------



## wild (Apr 2, 2005)

P-funk said:
			
		

> oh, and how often are you going to vary the rep range?  Or is it going to be linear?



Actually...I will probably just do this as written for two weeks and then get bored and completely change it, lol


I lack discipline


----------



## P-funk (Apr 2, 2005)

wild said:
			
		

> It is?
> 
> 
> 
> ...




yea, i just noticed that you had 0 RI for the first to exercises.

Yea, I like the program.  Nice and basic.  No single joint work, great for those dieting  as you don't waste time.


----------



## Jodi (Apr 2, 2005)

wild said:
			
		

> ...does today count Jodi?


Ummm........Nope


----------



## wild (Apr 2, 2005)

Jodi said:
			
		

> Ummm........Nope



Good...cause I'm just dipping into the alcohol. ....don't tell hil though...I think she's doing good today, lol


----------



## PreMier (Apr 2, 2005)

wild said:
			
		

> Don't make me kick your ass boy



Come get it, I wont fight too hard.  Wait what?


----------



## Jodi (Apr 2, 2005)

wild said:
			
		

> Good...cause I'm just dipping into the alcohol. ....don't tell hil though...I think she's doing good today, lol


Me too.  6 pack of Fat tire beer in my fridge is now gone 

Ok, tomorrow I'll be good.  Promise


----------



## Emma-Leigh (Apr 3, 2005)

Jodi said:
			
		

> OMG I can't believe I'm going to do this   I'm going to start my cut with a 2 week PSMF diet.    600-700 cals per day with 1 cheat meal and 1 mini-refeed per week.  I bought the book a few months ago and have been wanting to try it but I'm just too chicken.
> 
> So starting Monday, here is my 2 week diet.
> 125-130G P per day, 6 Fish oil caps, 2 servings of dairy coming from FF cottage cheese and FF sliced cheese, 2-3 servings of veggies.


LOL - good to see yet another seemingly "sane" person attempt the pain and joy of the 2 weeks of 'starvation-jazzed-up-with-a-fancy-name'! 

You have to be someone who gains some form of sick pleasure from self-deprivation to actually follow that plan (either that, or just be completely blinded by the 'carbie goodness light' at the end of it all)! 

Good luck to you (and to Nikegirl and Wild too!) I am certainly going to be following along!


----------



## Robboe (Apr 3, 2005)

Is there a particular deadline for you lot to be "bikini-ready"?

A joint journal is a good idea btw. It really does help.


----------



## wild (Apr 3, 2005)

Hmmm....I haven't thought of any deadline. If I could only STICK TO A DIET!!! I think I'd only need about 4 weeks myself. But I keep falling off the wagon  

Yesterday didn't count  ...weekends are obviously going to be the hardest for me  Oh...how much do I suck


----------



## The Monkey Man (Apr 3, 2005)

Woo- Woo!!!  :bounce:

THIS...  Is gonna be fun


----------



## Robboe (Apr 3, 2005)

wild said:
			
		

> Hmmm....I haven't thought of any deadline. If I could only STICK TO A DIET!!! I think I'd only need about 4 weeks myself. But I keep falling off the wagon
> 
> Yesterday didn't count  ...weekends are obviously going to be the hardest for me  Oh...how much do I suck



Today is a Sunday, so it's the start of a new week.

Be good for the next fortnight and push yourself and when that short-term deadline comes, re-assess what needs to be done. I'm sure you can manage a solid fortnight.


----------



## BritChick (Apr 3, 2005)

Great idea ladies... all the best.


----------



## wild (Apr 3, 2005)

Ok...I can't stick to my diet as I wrote it...I have some serious **&*^% issues. I can and will stick to a clean diet...I just can't do a "plan"


----------



## Jodi (Apr 3, 2005)

Emma-Leigh said:
			
		

> LOL - good to see yet another seemingly "sane" person attempt the pain and joy of the 2 weeks of 'starvation-jazzed-up-with-a-fancy-name'!
> 
> You have to be someone who gains some form of sick pleasure from self-deprivation to actually follow that plan (either that, or just be completely blinded by the 'carbie goodness light' at the end of it all)!
> 
> Good luck to you (and to Nikegirl and Wild too!) I am certainly going to be following along!


Don't ask me why I'm doing this, I'm a glutton for punishment LOL.  I do like to experiment though.


----------



## Jodi (Apr 3, 2005)

TCD said:
			
		

> Is there a particular deadline for you lot to be "bikini-ready"?
> 
> A joint journal is a good idea btw. It really does help.


I'm not as fortunate as wild.   I'm going to need a good solid 8 weeks 



			
				BritChick said:
			
		

> Great idea ladies... all the best.



Thanks Kerry


----------



## Jodi (Apr 3, 2005)

wild said:
			
		

> Ok...I can't stick to my diet as I wrote it...I have some serious **&*^% issues. I can and will stick to a clean diet...I just can't do a "plan"


I didn't do my PSMF today.  But so far it's healthy.  I had pancakes made with oat flour and SF maple syrup.  Tomorrow is my _plan_


----------



## wild (Apr 3, 2005)

I have been in a complete royal bitch for days now
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





   I feel like a psycho chick from hell

I ran into a former client of mine and asked if she wanted to start training together once in a while....she was all for it, so looks like I have a new training partner. I think it will be really good for me...I need all the help I can get at the moment 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




She also mentioned she wanted to start kickboxing...so I might take her to my old club and get to training Muay Thai again

I did my first day of my new program. I like it.

*A. Full Squat* 60 RI

136/3
140/3
140/3
140/3
140/3
140/3

*B1. NG Pullups* 60 RI

BW/3
BW/3
BW/3
BW/3

*B2. Push Press* 60 RI

85/5
85/5
85/5
85/5

I was supposed to do another set of each...but I didn't for 2 reasons

1....every time I'd do pullups my lats would pop out and I'm thinking WTH am I doing...they are too big as it is 

2....I just did push presses a few days  ago and after the very first set I was feeling them in the front delts 

*C. Decline DB Press* 60 RI

30/8
30/8
25/8


Cardio....20 min on the bike PWO


----------



## P-funk (Apr 3, 2005)

why the A's, B1, B2, and C's?  What are the letters pertaining to?


----------



## wild (Apr 3, 2005)

P-funk said:
			
		

> why the A's, B1, B2, and C's?  What are the letters pertaining to?



The order of my exercises.

B1..B2 indicates a superset.


----------



## P-funk (Apr 3, 2005)

wild said:
			
		

> The order of my exercises.
> 
> B1..B2 indicates a superset.




oh, that is a superset.  got it.


----------



## PreMier (Apr 3, 2005)

I already asked that.. did you not read her other journal.. JEEZ!


----------



## P-funk (Apr 3, 2005)

I guess I missed that.


----------



## wild (Apr 3, 2005)

I failed miserably at my diet today


----------



## Jodi (Apr 3, 2005)

Tomorrow is the day.  We can do this, I know we can.  You and I use to have the strongest will power, wtf happened?  LOL


----------



## wild (Apr 3, 2005)

I need something to care about  ....and less stress


----------



## Jodi (Apr 3, 2005)

I know what you mean.  I set a goal.  My youngest sister is going to be here in 6 weeks and we may go tubing so that means that I have to wear a bikini   So that is my goal, 10lbs in 6 weeks.


----------



## b_reed23 (Apr 3, 2005)

*hi!!*

I think  you guys are doing great so far... it really makes me feel better about how my diet has been going!   I was doing SO good, and the last 2 weeks I fell off the wagon...tomorrow I am ready to start again, and I know if I can do it you can!! I'll bet all 3 of you do great with your goals...good luck!! 
BILLIE


----------



## JLB001 (Apr 3, 2005)

Ohhhhhhhhhhhhhh who is bringing the beer for tubing???


----------



## Jodi (Apr 3, 2005)

b_reed23 said:
			
		

> I think  you guys are doing great so far... it really makes me feel better about how my diet has been going!   I was doing SO good, and the last 2 weeks I fell off the wagon...tomorrow I am ready to start again, and I know if I can do it you can!! I'll bet all 3 of you do great with your goals...good luck!!
> BILLIE


Thanks for the words of encouragement but OMG, we are soooooo not doing good yet   We haven't even made it 1 day yet without cheating


----------



## Jodi (Apr 3, 2005)

JLB001 said:
			
		

> Ohhhhhhhhhhhhhh who is bringing the beer for tubing???


Wanna join us?


----------



## wild (Apr 4, 2005)

Jodi said:
			
		

> Thanks for the words of encouragement but OMG, we are soooooo not doing good yet   We haven't even made it 1 day yet without cheating




  

Ok...I can laugh about this today...cause I know I'll stick to my diet today...yesterday...not so much  

I'm glad you have the threat of wearing a bikini in 6 weeks....I don't have one till june, lol...so it might take me that long to lose 10 lbs


----------



## JLB001 (Apr 4, 2005)

Jodi said:
			
		

> Wanna join us?


I'd be the one that would HAVE to be good.


----------



## Rocco32 (Apr 4, 2005)

What an interesting journal! Good luck alll you ladies and let's get down to it already. I'm really interested to see how you like this diet Jodi


----------



## TJohn (Apr 4, 2005)

Mighty fine journal girls  I'll be reading!

TJ


----------



## tucker01 (Apr 4, 2005)

Good Luck Ladies.

So wait a minute here.... is there going to be post Bikini Pics


----------



## Jodi (Apr 4, 2005)

wild said:
			
		

> Ok...I can laugh about this today...cause I know I'll stick to my diet today...yesterday...not so much
> 
> I'm glad you have the threat of wearing a bikini in 6 weeks....I don't have one till june, lol...so it might take me that long to lose 10 lbs


If I owned a one peice then I could get away with it but um.....I don't.  I'm fucked 



			
				JLB001 said:
			
		

> I'd be the one that would HAVE to be good.


Not this time.   Next time we get together neither one of us will be dieting 



			
				Rock4832 said:
			
		

> What an interesting journal! Good luck alll you ladies and let's get down to it already. I'm really interested to see how you like this diet Jodi


 How do you think I'm gonna like it?  It's going to suck ass!



			
				TJohn said:
			
		

> Mighty fine journal girls  I'll be reading!


Thanks TJ, I'm glad you made it over 



			
				IainDaniel said:
			
		

> So wait a minute here.... is there going to be post Bikini Pics


Thanks but ummmmmmm............NO!


----------



## crazy_enough (Apr 4, 2005)

Oh my, this is already a blast to read!!lolol

If it helps any, I think it was trend all over the planet, diet or not this week end....I pigged out too, for 48 hours straight!


----------



## sara (Apr 4, 2005)

Best of luck girls  
Have fun with it


----------



## Rocco32 (Apr 4, 2005)

Jodi said:
			
		

> How do you think I'm gonna like it?  It's going to suck ass!


Well DUH, smartass!!!  I meant how you like the "losses" from it. If you progress well on it or end up burning too much muscle...


----------



## nikegurl (Apr 4, 2005)

Jodi said:
			
		

> Me too.  6 pack of Fat tire beer in my fridge is now gone
> 
> Ok, tomorrow I'll be good.  Promise



  i walked right past the alcohol when i went shopping yesterday.  geesh - someone should have told me we were getting drunk before we were getting buff


----------



## nikegurl (Apr 4, 2005)

Jodi said:
			
		

> I'm not as fortunate as wild.   I'm going to need a good solid 8 weeks



..and my lazy fat ass is going to need at least 12-14   but things should be "tolerable" in 8-10


----------



## wild (Apr 4, 2005)

nikegurl said:
			
		

> i walked right past the alcohol when i went shopping yesterday.  geesh - someone should have told me we were getting drunk before we were getting buff



LMAO  ...but we didn't wanna ruin your discipline ....you can thank us now


----------



## Jodi (Apr 4, 2005)

nikegurl said:
			
		

> i walked right past the alcohol when i went shopping yesterday.  geesh - someone should have told me we were getting drunk before we were getting buff


ooopps did I leave that out?


----------



## wild (Apr 4, 2005)

Training...off

cardio.....40 min SS

Diet...ON!


----------



## nikegurl (Apr 4, 2005)

today is a scheduled no training/no cardio day so it feels like every other day in my recent past.   ....  at least it's a no carb day so i feel like i've started something new.  shouldn't be too hard since i've had at least 2 servings of every carb known to the western world in recent weeks.    

will post all the meals once i can officially state i've managed to go 24 hours without cheating.


----------



## wild (Apr 4, 2005)

nikegurl said:
			
		

> today is a scheduled no training/no cardio day so it feels like every other day in my recent past.   ....  at least it's a no carb day so i feel like i've started something new.  shouldn't be too hard since i've had at least 2 servings of every carb known to the western world in recent weeks.
> 
> will post all the meals once i can officially state i've managed to go 24 hours without cheating.




we're funny

Me too on the posting of the diet


----------



## Jodi (Apr 4, 2005)

Noooo............ladies............WE WILL NOT CHEAT!  None of this half assed thinking anymore.


----------



## Triple Threat (Apr 4, 2005)

The dieting plans may be taking a beating, but this is some funny reading.


----------



## wild (Apr 4, 2005)

You're right!!! Dieting starts _NOW_!!!


p.s....I really have been good all day


----------



## craig777 (Apr 4, 2005)

Way too much estrogen in this journal


----------



## nikegurl (Apr 4, 2005)

Jodi said:
			
		

> Noooo............ladies............WE WILL NOT CHEAT!  None of this half assed thinking anymore.



  exactly!  b/c my half assed thinking has made my ass double its original and intended size.


----------



## wild (Apr 4, 2005)

Total: 1502   	 
Fat: 	45  	
Carbs: 	78  	
  Fiber: 6  	
Protein: 192


----------



## P-funk (Apr 4, 2005)

so which on is the bitch, the buff and the beautiful?  I would say each of you encompass all three.  But not so much the first one.


----------



## wild (Apr 4, 2005)

Oh I am definitely the bitchy one


----------



## Jodi (Apr 4, 2005)

P-funk said:
			
		

> so which on is the bitch, the buff and the beautiful?  I would say each of you encompass all three.  But not so much the first one.


I think we are all bitchy..........we are dieting aren't we.  LOL!  

So I'm definately bitchy.  Buff, under the fat sure, and as far as beautiful........well I'm cute.  I've never been a beauty, just one of those people you look at and say awwwww, isn't she cute.


----------



## PreMier (Apr 4, 2005)

Aww.. isnt she hot


----------



## Jodi (Apr 4, 2005)

wild said:
			
		

> Total: 1502
> Fat: 	45
> Carbs: 	78
> Fiber: 6
> Protein: 192


  Yeah, you did it.   

Me too.  I'll post later.


----------



## JLB001 (Apr 4, 2005)

Ohhhhhhhhh...I know what!  I can be the person that fishes all the spilled cans of beer from the people that tumped over out of the river!  I'm good at chatching the free for Jodi and Leah beer!


----------



## Jodi (Apr 4, 2005)

OMG Jodie, that is too funny.  

I find free beer all the time while I'm tubing


----------



## JLB001 (Apr 4, 2005)

Thats due to the drunk men tumping over and spilling the contents of their prized coolers!


----------



## Jodi (Apr 4, 2005)

That's what we need to do.  You, Leah and Hilary all need to come visit me when none of us are dieting and we need to go down the river for the day with a big cooler of beer 

Of course we can invite a few select others.


----------



## JLB001 (Apr 4, 2005)

We have one of those rivers by Austin too.  OMG..gets so packed.  LOL   I picked at least a 6 pack out of the water last year.


----------



## Jodi (Apr 4, 2005)

I love going down the river.  It's so much fun


----------



## JLB001 (Apr 4, 2005)

when is this again????


----------



## Jodi (Apr 4, 2005)

I was fine today on PSMF diet.  Probably because my glycogen stores are very full   Hunger was there but nothing major so far.  I went and did a real workout today though.  It felt great 

Meal 1:
1 C. 1% Cottage Cheese
Cinnamon/Splenda

Meal 2:
Romaine
Can Tuna
ACV

Meal 3:
1 scoop Protein
6 Fish Caps

Meal 4:
5.5 oz. lean ham
Broccoli/Cauliflower

Meal 5:
5 Egg Whites
1 slice FF Cheese

745 cals
18 Fa
17 Carb
125 Protein

Workout:  Shoulders

Warmup:
DB Shoulder Press:  4 sets 20x15
Workout:
4 Sets Plate Upright Rows:  35x20
4 Sets 2 position Cable Rear Laterals:  10x10
4 Sets Clean & Press:  Barx10, 3 sets 55x10 

1 hour Spinning class


----------



## wild (Apr 5, 2005)

when the heck do ya train on that plan?  

and do I have to write out my meals like that?


----------



## crazy_enough (Apr 5, 2005)

Jodi said:
			
		

> Meal 1:
> 1 C. 1% Cottage Cheese
> Cinnamon/Splenda
> 
> ...


OMG, U are hardcore jodi!!!


----------



## Jodi (Apr 5, 2005)

wild said:
			
		

> when the heck do ya train on that plan?
> 
> and do I have to write out my meals like that?


You don't have to if you don't want to.   

I'll be training all week


----------



## Jodi (Apr 5, 2005)

crazy_enough said:
			
		

> OMG, U are hardcore jodi!!!


more like stupid


----------



## P-funk (Apr 5, 2005)

Jodi said:
			
		

> That's what we need to do.  You, Leah and Hilary all need to come visit me when none of us are dieting and we need to go down the river for the day with a big cooler of beer
> 
> Of course we can invite a few select others.




can I come?  I'll get naked.


----------



## GoalGetter (Apr 5, 2005)

P-funk said:
			
		

> can I come? I'll get naked.


Is that how you get people to invite you to things? hahahahaha! This is not the first time I've heard that phrase out of you! hahahaha!


----------



## P-funk (Apr 5, 2005)

GoalGetter said:
			
		

> Is that how you get people to invite you to things? hahahahaha! This is not the first time I've heard that phrase out of you! hahahaha!




oops, you weren't supposed to read that.


----------



## Yanick (Apr 5, 2005)

Jodi said:
			
		

> I was fine today on PSMF diet.  Probably because my glycogen stores are very full   Hunger was there but nothing major so far.  I went and did a real workout today though.  It felt great
> 
> Meal 1:
> 1 C. 1% Cottage Cheese
> ...



hey, whats ACV?

i'm hoping its something that tastes decent.


----------



## P-funk (Apr 5, 2005)

Yanick said:
			
		

> hey, whats ACV?
> 
> i'm hoping its something that tastes decent.




Apple Cider Vinegar.


----------



## Yanick (Apr 5, 2005)

oh, i use balsamic vinegar on my tuna...besides the carb content (my balsamic vinegar says 3g/serving) is there any difference that i should be aware of?


----------



## P-funk (Apr 5, 2005)

Yanick said:
			
		

> oh, i use balsamic vinegar on my tuna...besides the carb content (my balsamic vinegar says 3g/serving) is there any difference that i should be aware of?




something about ACV and glucose disposal.  Works great if you are a rat apparently.


----------



## nikegurl (Apr 5, 2005)

DAMN Jodi!  745 calories, you were fine AND you took an hour spinning class.     Freaking amazing.


----------



## nikegurl (Apr 5, 2005)

Yesterday was very low carb day and no training for me.

MEAL 1
1 whole egg + 5 whites

MEAL 2
1.5 scoops whey
2 fish oil caps

MEAL 3
can tuna
Tbs Just 2 Good Mayo 
celery

MEAL 4
4 oz chicken
1/2 c broccoli
2 fish oil caps

MEAL 5
1 scoop whey
1 whole egg + 3 whites

MEAL 6
4 oz ground sirloin
2 fish oil caps

1206 calories
35 g fat
14 g carb
200 g protein


Today was morning HIIT.  I barely made it.  I'm in horrible cardio shape but I did it and I always improve kind of/sort of quickly.  Tonight I'll be training chest and bis.  It's a high carb day which seems unwarranted since it's only day 2 of dieting - but I'm doing it anyway.  Bad things happen when I start deviating from the plan too soon.


----------



## nikegurl (Apr 5, 2005)

we all "did good" yesterday


----------



## Jodi (Apr 5, 2005)

P-funk said:
			
		

> something about ACV and glucose disposal.  Works great if you are a rat apparently.


Here is a LONG but good info on it 

http://forum.avantlabs.com/?act=ST&f=12&t=2120&hl=


----------



## P-funk (Apr 5, 2005)

Jodi said:
			
		

> Here is a LONG but good info on it
> 
> http://forum.avantlabs.com/?act=ST&f=12&t=2120&hl=



yea, I read that.  that is why i said it works fabulously on rats....lol


----------



## Jodi (Apr 5, 2005)

nikegurl said:
			
		

> we all "did good" yesterday


   Yes we did.  now let's keep this going for 6-8 more weeks


----------



## Jodi (Apr 5, 2005)

P-funk said:
			
		

> yea, I read that.  that is why i said it works fabulously on rats....lol


LOL, ok.  I was posting it for Yan too


----------



## P-funk (Apr 5, 2005)

Jodi said:
			
		

> LOL, ok.  I was posting it for Yan too




yan doesn't read.  he is dumb.  i have to give him the cliff notes version.


----------



## Yanick (Apr 5, 2005)

yea i read that thread. that was such a long time ago. i remember pat starting shooting vinegar post w/o after we read that (remember harbor fitness locker room?).


----------



## P-funk (Apr 5, 2005)

Yanick said:
			
		

> yea i read that thread. that was such a long time ago. i remember pat starting shooting vinegar post w/o after we read that (remember harbor fitness locker room?).




yea lmao....remeber how bad my locker smelled from that shit.

we better takes this conversation elsewhere.  I don't think the bitches like us whoring up their journal.


----------



## nikegurl (Apr 5, 2005)

so Jodi...about this lean ham you had yesterday.  was it like a ham steak/slab with the small round bone in it?  i'd love to eat ham now and then but no idea how to find lean ham.


----------



## wild (Apr 5, 2005)

P-funk said:
			
		

> I don't think the bitches like us whoring up their journal.




LOL...ya'll are so lucky we have a sense of humour 

BTW...diet is still on!


----------



## Jodi (Apr 5, 2005)

nikegurl said:
			
		

> so Jodi...about this lean ham you had yesterday.  was it like a ham steak/slab with the small round bone in it?  i'd love to eat ham now and then but no idea how to find lean ham.


I was at Costco the other day and they had this pre-cooked spiral ham that was just super lean.  It had the bone in the center.  It came with that glaze packet but I threw that away cuz it's all sugar


----------



## Jodi (Apr 5, 2005)

wild said:
			
		

> LOL...ya'll are so lucky we have a sense of humour
> 
> BTW...diet is still on!


No kidding.  

Diet is on here too.............so is the hunger   Time for more Hoodia.


----------



## nikegurl (Apr 5, 2005)

weird - i get to eat a lot more today than yesterday but i'm a lot hungrier today.   

jodi, did you buy your hoodia at bn?  is it too soon to tell how you like it?

question for you wild - when you cycle your carbs and go close to zero on your lowest days, do you still eat veggies?


----------



## wild (Apr 5, 2005)

Not doing so hot today...very preoccupied
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 ..hard to focus on anything

I trained w/ my new partner today for the first time this morning...it went well...we're pretty close in weights on things so that's a good thing.  We're going back tonight for intervals.

*A. Deadlift* 60 RI

185/3 
195/3
195/3
195/3
195/3
195/3

I wanted to do more deadlifting 

*B1. Flat Bench* 60 RI

85/5
85/5
90/5
90/5
90/4

so embarassing
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




...I've lost so much strength on chest and I didn't even have a lot to begin w/ 

*B2. Bent BB Row* 60 RI

115/5
125/5
125/5
125/5
125/5

*C. Bulgarian Squat* 60 RI ...or a little more, lol

22.5/8 x 3

I introduced these to my training partner...she hates them as much as I do 

HIIT later....

Diet is on...to be updated later


----------



## wild (Apr 5, 2005)

nikegurl said:
			
		

> question for you wild - when you cycle your carbs and go close to zero on your lowest days, do you still eat veggies?



Yes...I keep veggies

...although right now, I can't even go low carb...I'm getting fruit on my off days


----------



## nikegurl (Apr 5, 2005)

wild said:
			
		

> I've lost so much strength on chest and I didn't even have a lot to begin w/



I hear you on this.  ('cept it applies to everything for me)  I was just starting to do DB presses w/50 lb dbs when the slacking set in (again)  Now the 35s feel freaking heavy.    I know it'll get better but training is a lot more fun when I feel strong


----------



## carbchick (Apr 5, 2005)

good luck to all, I'll enjoy reading this journal.
Jodi, just couldn't resist, huh? ach, hunger-shmunger ... you'll get used to it   
but then again, do tell whether this hoodia stuff works ...   
spinning and Psmf do not make for a good night's sleep   
actually that diet looks very like your old no carb days on the carbcycling diet ... easy peasy


----------



## JLB001 (Apr 5, 2005)

Hoodia sounds sooo nasty!   LOL


----------



## Jodi (Apr 5, 2005)

Thanks Carbchick.  Of course I couldn't resist.  I just had to do it.  I told you that I've been wanting to but now is the time  

The Hoodia ain't doing crap for my hunger


----------



## JLB001 (Apr 5, 2005)

Ummm...try a tb of PB.  hehe


----------



## nikegurl (Apr 5, 2005)

JLB001 said:
			
		

> Ummm...try a tb of PB.  hehe



now THAT worked for me.    (it was a "scheduled" and measured tablespoon so I'm still on track)


----------



## wild (Apr 5, 2005)

Ran the stairs tonight

2x2/14 ...30 sec RI

Diet....not so  much


----------



## Jodi (Apr 5, 2005)

Come on what did you eat.  Confession is a must!


----------



## Jodi (Apr 5, 2005)

Same meals as yesterday except I ate 6 oz. of lean ham and 2 SF Popsicles so my totals are like this:
Cals:  780
Fat: 19
Carbs: 17
Protein: 127

Workout:  Chest & Tri's - It kinda sucked and weights are down but after 5 week layoff, I can't complain I guess.  My pinki and ring finger are still healing and wrapped but it wasn't bad. 

Warmup:
4 sets DB Press:  20x20
Workout:
4 sets Wide Grip HS Press:  90x15, 3 sets @ 100x15
3 sets Pec Dec:  70x15
4 sets Incline DB Press:  35x6, 3 sets @ 30x6 
4 sets DB Kickbacks:  15x15

20 mins. Pilates


----------



## wild (Apr 5, 2005)

Jodi said:
			
		

> Come on what did you eat.  Confession is a must!



 

*Meal 1*

2 coffee w/ 2 tbsp light cream
2 small whole eggs
6 oz liquid egg whites

*Meal 2* PWO

1.5 scoop protein
1/2 cup oats

*Meal 3* 

1 cup cottage cheese
1/2 cup oats

2pm....coffee w/ cream from timmy's

*Meal 4*

6 oz steak  
lots of veggies

*Meal 5* ...which I think was only an hr after #4, lol

tbsp SF/FF vanilla pudding mix
3/4 scoop protein
1.5 tbsp light cream

*Meal 6* Post HIIT

2 oz FF cheese (10 g P/oz)
apple
stole pieces of daughter's mango

...just a continuation of meal 6 ....4 pieces of low carb bread 60/cal per slice dipped in spinach dip....about a tbsp or two...high in fat...about 18g per 2 tbsp



I'm forgetting something I just ate though, lol

EDIT: ...oh, one piece of bread had PB on it


----------



## Jodi (Apr 5, 2005)

That's not too bad   Just stop it now before it gets out of control 

Hmmmm........is it time for the old student to yell at the teacher?


----------



## wild (Apr 5, 2005)

Jodi said:
			
		

> 4 sets Incline DB Press:  35x6, 3 sets @ 30x6



How much do I suck?

I'll tell you....

Jodi has broken fingers, and 5 weeks off, and lifts the same weight as me.


 <------- laughing at myself ......


----------



## wild (Apr 5, 2005)

Jodi said:
			
		

> That's not too bad   Just stop it now before it gets out of control
> 
> Hmmmm........is it time for the old student to yell at the teacher?



*sigh* ....no....I know


----------



## Jodi (Apr 5, 2005)

wild said:
			
		

> How much do I suck?
> 
> I'll tell you....
> 
> ...


Oh come on now, you know my chest is one of my stronger parts 

Apparantly you missed my pitiful shoulder workout yesterday


----------



## wild (Apr 5, 2005)

Jodi said:
			
		

> Oh come on now, you know my chest is one of my stronger parts
> 
> Apparantly you missed my pitiful shoulder workout yesterday



...probably...cause I only pick out the stuff I suck at and compare how much I suck at them 

I'm just frustrated cause I'm so psycho....I don't want to be so big...but I don't want to lose any strength  just shoot me now please


----------



## Jodi (Apr 5, 2005)

I think all us women go through that.    It's such a mindfuck dealing with it.  IMO it's a mix of society and what is considered feminine and then at the same time afraid of being chunky.  I fear that if I don't lift heavy I'm going to be fat  

Then when we think we are happy with out appearance and try to maintain it, a few weeks later we are trying to either lose mass or put more on   We never get it right


----------



## aggies1ut (Apr 5, 2005)

Hey Jodi, how are the fingers and toes coming along? I saw that you did some spinning. Any discomfort?


----------



## Jodi (Apr 5, 2005)

Toes are good, thanks.  I feel them a little but nothing major.  2 of my fingers are still wrapped but they are not causing much pain.  Pushing movements seem ok but I'm not sure about pulling movements yet.


----------



## aggies1ut (Apr 5, 2005)

Good to hear. Healing sounds like it's going well. Youshould be back to normal in no time.


----------



## Shannon1 (Apr 5, 2005)

Hey girls! I was looking for some help...I competed in my 1st figure show last weekend and took 3rd.  I have another in 5 weeks, I didn't get as lean as i wanted and I hit a plateau about 1 1/2mo ago at 10.4% BF. I carb cycled and went from 20% to 10.4%, after the plateau, I tried high no low no and still didn't drop any  more fat...out of ideas, any help???


----------



## wild (Apr 6, 2005)

Shannon1 said:
			
		

> Hey girls! I was looking for some help...I competed in my 1st figure show last weekend and took 3rd.  I have another in 5 weeks, I didn't get as lean as i wanted and I hit a plateau about 1 1/2mo ago at 10.4% BF. I carb cycled and went from 20% to 10.4%, after the plateau, I tried high no low no and still didn't drop any  more fat...out of ideas, any help???



Hi shannon...welcome to IM...start a new thread in nutrition and someone should be able to help you out


----------



## Jill (Apr 6, 2005)

Im loving  this journal ladies! What spunk you chicas have! 

Jodi-I gotta give you credit on the 700 cals girl  WOW! Thats all I can say!

And Wild-your back shot is truely amazing, I am in awwwwwwwwwwe! 

Hey Ng, hope all is well with you too darlin'! Kick some ass!


----------



## JLB001 (Apr 6, 2005)

Jodi said:
			
		

> Toes are good, thanks.  I feel them a little but nothing major.  2 of my fingers are still wrapped but they are not causing much pain.  Pushing movements seem ok but I'm not sure about pulling movements yet.


was it this finger???


----------



## naturaltan (Apr 6, 2005)

Jodi ... how is the low cal diet working out for ya?


----------



## Jodi (Apr 6, 2005)

JLB001 said:
			
		

> was it this finger???


  No dammit, then at least I could pretend I'm not really flipping people off


----------



## Jodi (Apr 6, 2005)

naturaltan said:
			
		

> Jodi ... how is the low cal diet working out for ya?


I'm hungry 

I had 1T of PB last night


----------



## JLB001 (Apr 6, 2005)

eat some raw veggies.


----------



## Jodi (Apr 6, 2005)

I am added a speck more cals today but it's all still good and healthy


----------



## JLB001 (Apr 6, 2005)

k.   veggies are always free food.  I think, well for me they are.  LOL

I got TOLD no more cheats from now after bodyfat. I have to suck it up for 8 weeks....


----------



## Jodi (Apr 6, 2005)

I am eating a big huge salad with lettuce, mushrooms, broccoli, cucumbers, celery and ground beef and cottage cheese right now


----------



## JLB001 (Apr 6, 2005)

Yum!  High carb day for me so I am having chic with red spuds.


----------



## Jodi (Apr 6, 2005)




----------



## carbchick (Apr 6, 2005)

Jodi said:
			
		

> I am eating a big huge salad with lettuce, mushrooms, broccoli, cucumbers, celery and ground beef and cottage cheese right now


  
you'll be hungry again in 15 mins


----------



## naturaltan (Apr 6, 2005)

Jodi said:
			
		

> I'm hungry
> 
> I had 1T of PB last night


did the PB help?


----------



## Jodi (Apr 6, 2005)

No 

I can't wait til Saturday


----------



## wild (Apr 6, 2005)

training ...off

cardio....off

diet...

Total: 	1535   	 
Fat: 47  	
Carbs: 	92  	
  Fiber: 20 
Protein: 195  	

...not including a SF L/C hot chocolate


----------



## King Silverback (Apr 6, 2005)

Thank you for your advice, I really appreciate it !!!


----------



## P-funk (Apr 7, 2005)

okay guys, time for a "tweak".

We need to do a harndening phase and get you better/more cuts/striations.

Here is your new diet program:

1400cals
150g protein
5g carbs
87g fat


Now for the workout.  I really want to get you out of the comfort zone.

Here is your split complete with number of sets:

mon- chest (60sets)
tues- Back (100sets.....no complaining lets bring out those striations)
wed- off
thurs- legs (250sets....double/triple drop sets, pyramid weight)
fri- sholders (300sets supersets....lateral raises ladders)
sat- arms  (500sets Bi's and 700sets tris since they make up two thirds of the upper arm)
sun- off.


get to it BITCHES!!


----------



## GoalGetter (Apr 7, 2005)

P-funk said:
			
		

> okay guys, time for a "tweak"....


AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA!
oh my god. I can't f*cking breathe I'm laughing so hard.


----------



## Jodi (Apr 7, 2005)

P-funk said:
			
		

> okay guys, time for a "tweak".
> 
> We need to do a harndening phase and get you better/more cuts/striations.
> 
> ...



  

OMG you a fucking killing me here.


----------



## tucker01 (Apr 7, 2005)

P-funk said:
			
		

> okay guys, time for a "tweak".
> 
> We need to do a harndening phase and get you better/more cuts/striations.
> 
> ...



OOOOOOOOOOooooooooooooooooohhhhhhhhhhh MAN!  Almost pissed myself

That was Hillarious


----------



## nikegurl (Apr 7, 2005)

i have eliminated the word "tweak" from my vocabulary.


----------



## nikegurl (Apr 7, 2005)

well ladies - i'm not gone (and i'm not leaving) and i'm not eating bread 

but things haven't been so good since tuesday afternoon.  i've been sick - but not sick like virus/cold sick.  i have ibd (i think).  had issues as a baby according to my mom.  it was bad during college years which is the 1 time i went to a doctor but didn't follow through with all the tests (not fun stuff plus i was sort of used to it since my stomach has always given me grief  )  at the time i was told it was likely ibd.

i have good times and bad.  flare ups that come and go.  everyone who knows me knows the drill w/my stomach.  i've pretty much eliminated food allergies b/c there's nothing that consistently triggers problems.  typically though - the cleaner i eat, the fewer problems i have.  it still happens, but less often.

not so this week.  i've been having a bad time of it since tuesday.  so bad that i didn't leave work 'til 9:30 tuesday not b/c i was working but b/c i couldn't be away from the bathroom long enough to "risk" driving home.  gross i know - i'll spare any further details.

i haven't been to the gym even once.  the only exercise i've done all freaking week was my morning HIIT on tuesday.  no lifting at all and no cardio yesterday.

no diet cheats but a bunch of missed meals.  feeling discouraged and probably going to have to face it and go to the doctor (which i HATE).    sometimes it settles down again for a time and i can ignore it.  i really prefer that approach.  

i think i'm going to stick to protein meals mostly today.  super tired, lots of missed sleep and just kind of miserable.


----------



## Jodi (Apr 7, 2005)

I hope you feel better soon.  I have IBS but the opposite one   I have to take medicine everyday for it too.

Just stick with healthy eating and get yourself to a doctor in the meantime.  Feel better soon


----------



## nikegurl (Apr 7, 2005)

thanks jodi.  still don't want to go to the doctor - but realizing it might be time & i might not have a choice.  when it bothers me once or twice a week or less i can deal.  but lately it's more and more.  if the doctor tells me it's stress related i'm going to laugh and laugh and laugh.


----------



## Jodi (Apr 7, 2005)

Yesterday's Meal:

Cals: 850
Fat: 24
Carbs: 18
Protein: 132

Workout:  Off
Cardio:  60 mins. Spinning

IIIIIII'MMMMMMM HHHHHHHHHHHUUUUUUUUUUUNNNNNNNGGGGGGGGRRRRRRRRRYYYYYYYYY!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## nikegurl (Apr 7, 2005)

you must be starving!    are you going to continue with calories this low next week?


----------



## Jodi (Apr 7, 2005)

Yes


----------



## wild (Apr 7, 2005)

funky......not saying a word, biting my tongue, lol

NG...sorry about your issues...try not to get discouraged....if it makes ya feel any better, I'm screwing up and I don't even have any excuses  

Jodi....I feel guilty saying I'm hungry when I'm eating almost double what you're eating....but not guilty enough to not eat those extra cals


----------



## P-funk (Apr 7, 2005)

wild said:
			
		

> funky......not saying a word, biting my tongue, lol




but I did it for you.    


you no like?


----------



## wild (Apr 7, 2005)

Ok...I admit....slightly amused  LOL


----------



## P-funk (Apr 7, 2005)

wild said:
			
		

> Ok...I admit....slightly amused  LOL




thank you.


----------



## PreMier (Apr 7, 2005)

Get well soon Hilary


----------



## nikegurl (Apr 7, 2005)

thanks, Jake.  today has been better than the last 2 days.  been able to eat without any "issues".  still don't feel good, but definitely better.  the positive side is that i haven't been hungry.


----------



## Jodi (Apr 7, 2005)

Meals same as yesterday:
Cals: 850
Fat: 24
Carbs: 18
Protein: 132

Workout: Back/Bi's - Lost alot of strength the past 5 weeks in my back and not full use of my fingers yet didn't help much 
Warmup
2 Sets Smith Bent over Rows:  40x15
Workout
4 Sets Smth Bent over Rows:  60x15, 3 sets 70x15   
4 Sets Lower Back/Glute Raise:  BWx15
4 Sets HS High Rows: 80x15, 90x15, 100x10, 8
3 Sets HS Pulldown:  80x10, 2 sets 90x10
2 Sets DB Curls:  15x15
2 Sets Concetration Curls: 15x15


----------



## b_reed23 (Apr 7, 2005)

*...*

Jodi...if I ate only 800 calories a day, I would fall over dead after 10 minutes of spinning....  Does it make you weak?

Also..I am also very..irregular..hehe....I found out mine was due to a bad ulcer in my stomach...stress...ha!  go figure 

see ya'll tomorrow!


----------



## Jodi (Apr 7, 2005)

Yeah, I suppose the lack of calories would make me weak to   Man I can't wait til Saturday.  I'm going to a friends wedding so that will be my cheat meal.  My stomach was growling so bad and I was so hungry at one point today that I actually started feeling sick to my stomach.  I shoveled my salad in today.  I am a glutton for punishment


----------



## GoalGetter (Apr 7, 2005)

Jodi said:
			
		

> Yeah, I suppose the lack of calories would make me weak to  Man I can't wait til Saturday. I'm going to a friends wedding so that will be my cheat meal. My stomach was growling so bad and I was so hungry at one point today that I actually started feeling sick to my stomach. I shoveled my salad in today. I am a glutton for punishment


 and what exactly will be served at thsi wedding? and will you have any and everything served?

 rice pilaf?

 wedding cake?

 jordan almonds?


----------



## Jodi (Apr 7, 2005)

Wedding cake


----------



## PreMier (Apr 7, 2005)

You sugar junkie


----------



## GoalGetter (Apr 7, 2005)

Jodi said:
			
		

> Wedding cake


 seriously, that was part of my cheat meal before you started my diet a few weeks back. i wanted a slice of wedding cake from that place that makes that awesome cake down here. HAHAHAHA! 

, indeed.


----------



## Jodi (Apr 7, 2005)

PreMier said:
			
		

> You sugar junkie


I know you are not talking about me.


----------



## PreMier (Apr 7, 2005)

Lets just say I get a sugar high watching you eat sweets lol


----------



## JLB001 (Apr 7, 2005)

Nikegurl...I had those issues Sat.


----------



## Jodi (Apr 7, 2005)

PreMier said:
			
		

> Lets just say I get a sugar high watching you eat sweets lol


----------



## P-funk (Apr 8, 2005)

GoalGetter said:
			
		

> and what exactly will be served at thsi wedding? and will you have any and everything served?
> 
> rice pilaf?
> 
> ...




oh man, I love those little Jordan Almonds things!!


----------



## naturaltan (Apr 8, 2005)

nikegurl said:
			
		

> no diet cheats but a bunch of missed meals.  feeling discouraged and probably going to have to face it and go to the doctor (which i HATE).    sometimes it settles down again for a time and i can ignore it.  i really prefer that approach.



NG/Jodi ... the missus has the same thing.  But after the last doctor visit where she had suggested adding to the handful of pills she's already prescribed, we decided to look for a different route.  A friend has seen this Chiropractor for some time and just suggested it as an alternative.  According to her, there are nerves that are connected to end of the bones of the spine, which in turn regulate what happens to your body.  So, the missus went just to see what she had to say.  The dr took some sort of xray and described to the missus three areas that were out of line.  What got me is that they all relate to the problems Mrs.NT was having with her stomach.  The dr was not aware of what the problems were before hand, yet was able to somehow pinpoint the trouble via this xray.  After a discussion, the dr. said that it could take up to 6 months of re-aligning treatments before she might see a change.  

Will this work, we don't know, but it's sure a hell of a lot better than getting forced fed more or different pills that don't help, only mask the problem.  We're taking these treatments with a grain of salt, but if it does work 

take care of yourself NG


----------



## Jodi (Apr 8, 2005)

I tried that already and it didn't do a damn thing for me.  I had no choice but to go the medicine route.  For years I've been trying to deal with it naturally with no luck.


----------



## Robboe (Apr 8, 2005)

What are you using for hunger/appetite control, J?


----------



## Jodi (Apr 8, 2005)

Hoodia and norephedrine but they aren't working very well


----------



## Yanick (Apr 8, 2005)

Jodi said:
			
		

> Hoodia and norephedrine but they aren't working very well



lol, with 800kcals/day no wonder  

what happened to your toes and fingers if you don't mind me asking?


----------



## Jodi (Apr 8, 2005)

Mt. Bike mishap


----------



## crazy_enough (Apr 8, 2005)

U ladiez better go on a posting frenzy this week end...I need motivation to prevent my cheat meal form turning into a cheat week end! Im thinking that reading about Jodi only eating about 800 cals/day should help me to realize that I am quite lucky to be having pizza or whatever! I cant beleive uve held on, that diet is masochist!


----------



## Jodi (Apr 8, 2005)

> that diet is masochist!


Ya think?


----------



## crazy_enough (Apr 8, 2005)

Jodi said:
			
		

> Ya think?


LOLOL

How are u holding up emotionaly? I mean, this would kill me, not only physicaly!


----------



## Jodi (Apr 8, 2005)

Actually other than hunger I'm fine   I feel really good.  My workouts are suffereing a bit but not a big deal as I had no intention of putting on more muscle anyway, just maintain.


----------



## carbchick (Apr 8, 2005)

still hungry, jodi? surely your stomach has given up the fight by now after asking for so long with no response ...

hoodia is a pile of crap then. I won't bother. back to good ol' Willpower and Strength of Mind ... bah, how tedious.

are you using yohimbine or E?

feel the hunger ... love the hunger ... ride that hunger wave ... 

 

and tell us about the wedding cake


----------



## Jodi (Apr 8, 2005)

My stomach actually started to give up a bit   Not cool, definately time for the cheat meal or refeed. 

Today I ate a bit more than usual but it's wasn't bad food, just more of the good stuff.  I couldn't help it   I had to go out to lunch today with the client and then I had to meet a friend for dinner.  I did the best I possible could.  I had a greek chix salad san dressing and bread and loaded on the vinegar and the same for dinner except it was just a grilled chix salad.

CC.......I'm blaming this all on you ya know   I don't think I would have ever attempted this damn diet until I saw your journal. That being said, if I can manage past this weekend without blowing it and get by next week as well, I may do 1 more run of it  

I'm using norE, better than E for hunger.  

I'm going to go to bed dreaming about wedding cake


----------



## Jodi (Apr 8, 2005)

Today Totals:
Cals: 970
Fat:  32
Carb:  18
Protein:  154

Totals don't include the 2-3 heads of lettuce I gorged on from my salads

Legs - this was not that much fun.  No laughing, I was somewhat restricted and I couldn't do that much weight 
Warmup:  
4 Sets Sled:  30x15
Workout:
4 Squat & Press:  170x15
4 Sets Sled:  240x15
3 Sets Leg Ext: 70x15
3 Sets Leg Curl:  65x15


----------



## GoalGetter (Apr 9, 2005)

Jodi said:
			
		

> ...
> I'm going to go to bed dreaming about wedding cake


----------



## wild (Apr 9, 2005)

Update:

I suck


----------



## craig777 (Apr 9, 2005)

This has got to be the funniest journal of all time


----------



## Robboe (Apr 9, 2005)

Jodi said:
			
		

> Hoodia and norephedrine but they aren't working very well



A large step for some, but i find nicotine gum a saviour for hunger/appetite. Have you tried that route before?

2-4mg chewed 3-4 times per day. Or even a 24mg patch on throughout the day.


----------



## PreMier (Apr 9, 2005)

wild said:
			
		

> Update:
> 
> I suck



What is wrong?  Did you mess up on diet again?!


----------



## Robboe (Apr 9, 2005)

No, she's just being kind by offering.


----------



## PreMier (Apr 9, 2005)

Oh.. thats so hot.


----------



## Robboe (Apr 9, 2005)

Not really. Ironically, she sucks as sucking.

For real, you can't write this sort of shit.


----------



## PreMier (Apr 9, 2005)




----------



## wild (Apr 9, 2005)

TCD said:
			
		

> No, she's just being kind by offering.


----------



## sara (Apr 10, 2005)

Are you girls behaving this weekend?


----------



## Jodi (Apr 10, 2005)

sara said:
			
		

> Are you girls behaving this weekend?


Started fine but progressed to bad   I finally have a few weeks though with no weekend plans so I have no more excuses.  Hopefully I didn't undo all the progress from this last week.  Well, another nasty week ahead of me.


----------



## wild (Apr 11, 2005)

*04-09-2005*

*A1. Low Incline DB Press* 0 RI

35/10
35/7 + 30/3
30/9

*A2. T-Bar Row* 0 RI

Bar+60/10 x 3

*A3. Bar Dips* 90 RI

BW/10
BW/6
BW/7

*B1. Leg Press* 0 RI

230/12 x 3

*B2. Leg Extention* 0 RI

75/10
60/12
60/8

*B3. Lying Leg Curl, toes pointed* 90 RI

40/12 x 3

*C1. Seated DB Clean* 0 RI

10/12
12.5/12
12.5/12

*C2. DB Lateral* 0 RI

10/10
7.5/8
7.5/8

I was NOT dropping to 5's!  LOL

*C3. Pushups* 90 RI 

15
12
12

Ok....what an awesome workout  But I clearly have NO capacity for high rep training anymore  This kicked both our asses and even though I hate high rep training...I felt  good after 

...oh, we also  did cable crunches after this

No cardio...I had my brothers wedding reception to go to this afternoon...but I even w/ that...I didn't eat much at all today.


*Yesterday*

25 min HIIT on my new bike

no training.



*Today*

Training....off

Cardio....25 min. early morning

...plus 8.5 hours of painting

*tired*

Diet...low carbing it...


----------



## Jodi (Apr 11, 2005)

I have a hang over still. 

Food, not much stayed in my stomach but it was just protein based.
Workout:  Yeah right


----------



## wild (Apr 11, 2005)

That good of a weekend huh?


----------



## Jodi (Apr 11, 2005)

I was still drinking in the hottub at 7AM Sunday morning


----------



## BritChick (Apr 11, 2005)

Jodi said:
			
		

> I was still drinking in the hottub at 7AM Sunday morning



Woohoo... giddyup Jodi! lol
Sounds like fun... well maybe not the after effects but at the time!


----------



## JLB001 (Apr 11, 2005)

Jodi...I need you in my journal.


----------



## crazy_enough (Apr 12, 2005)

Jodi said:
			
		

> I was still drinking in the hottub at 7AM Sunday morning


Oh My, somebody had lotsa fun!!! 
Jodi, we need to talk, U gotta keep it straight, I need you for motivation!!lololol


----------



## nikegurl (Apr 12, 2005)

hope you're feeling better today jodi.   
wild - stop being so hard on yourself.  looks like you're pretty on track to me 

stomach has been a bit better.  mom's on a kick that i have celiac sprue (can't absorb gluten) since it's genetic and runs in her family.  i'm not really feeling like having a biopsy of my freaking small intestine done so i'm officially back to ignoring it as long as i feel well enough to take that approach.   i don't think that's the issue though - sometimes i eat wheat products with no problem and sometimes i'm sick when i've had no gluten.  

diet has been amazingly good and as planned.  gym hasn't even happened   not once.  i've done some cardio sessions but not as many as planned.  i'm going to the gym tonight though - really.  

yesterday's meals

MEAL 1
1 egg + 5 whites

MEAL 2
1.5 scoops whey
2 fish oil caps

MEAL 3
can tuna
stalk celery
Tbs Just 2 Good Mayo

MEAL 4
4 oz chicken
1/2 c broccoli
2 fish oil caps

MEAL 5
scoop whey
1 egg + 3 whites 
chopped spinach

MEAL 6
4 oz ground sirloin
2 fish oil caps

1206 calories
35 g fat
14 g carb
200 g protein


----------



## Jodi (Apr 12, 2005)

Oh it was all fun until you start sobering up, the room is dizzy, you keep fading in and out the porcelain goddess becomes your best friend


----------



## PreMier (Apr 12, 2005)

You're my hero!


----------



## wild (Apr 12, 2005)

woke up at 123 today ...my weight is all over the place!

training...none

cardio....none

9.5 hours (straight) of painting 

diet....so far so good, still low carbing it


----------



## nikegurl (Apr 13, 2005)

went to the gym finally.  i'm so weak i even shocked myself.   

CHEST
Flat DB Press
30 x 10
30 x 10
35 x 6 

Incline DB Press
25 x 8
25 x 8
25 x 7  

Hammer Strength Press
50 x 6
50 x 6

Pec Deck
45 x 12
45 x 12

BICEPS
BB Curl
40 x 10
40 x 8

Incline DB Curl
17.5 x 10
17.5 x 8

Concentration Curl
12.5 x 10


Legs tonight.  I can't even remember the last time I trained legs.


----------



## P-funk (Apr 13, 2005)

nikegurl said:
			
		

> Legs tonight.  I can't even remember the last time I trained legs.




somebodys going to be sore tomorrow!!


----------



## musclepump (Apr 13, 2005)

mmmm.... sore...


----------



## nikegurl (Apr 13, 2005)

i could probably do 3 sets of squats standing next to my desk right now holding a stapler as my only weight and be sore tomorrow.


----------



## Jodi (Apr 13, 2005)

Yeah, your legs are gonna be sore.

Alright ladies no more excuses here


----------



## Triple Threat (Apr 13, 2005)

wild said:
			
		

> woke up at 123 today ...my weight is all over the place!



From the looks of that avatar, it's in all the right places.


----------



## nikegurl (Apr 13, 2005)

so jodi - what's your plan for next week nutrition wise?

i'll warn you both ahead of time...i'm feeling carb restriction urges big time.  it may not be best - but it's fastest


----------



## Jodi (Apr 13, 2005)

I might do this for one more week.


----------



## wild (Apr 13, 2005)

nikegurl said:
			
		

> so jodi - what's your plan for next week nutrition wise?
> 
> i'll warn you both ahead of time...i'm feeling carb restriction urges big time.  it may not be best - but it's fastest



You know what...as stupid as it sounds...I am too...though I'm not increasing fat  much at all...and I will keep fruit...just no starches except for PWO


----------



## Jodi (Apr 13, 2005)

Great so we are all going to be a bunch carb depleated bitches


----------



## GoalGetter (Apr 13, 2005)

Jodi said:
			
		

> Great so we are all going to be a bunch carb depleated bitches


 Hahahhaa, thank god this isn't my journal or i would take over from here this week, regarding all things pertaining to carb-depleted bitches.

 I will make a t-shirt that says "Warning: Carb-Depleted Bitch" and i will wear it the week before my comp. Hahahahahahahaha!


----------



## GoalGetter (Apr 13, 2005)

Jodi said:
			
		

> I might do this for one more week.


----------



## wild (Apr 13, 2005)

Jodi said:
			
		

> Great so we are all going to be a bunch carb depleated bitches




LOL...what else is new...we already knew that...hence the title


----------



## nikegurl (Apr 13, 2005)

carb depleted it is then.    (at least for a little while)

i'm thinking 4 weeks of very low carbs (only post workout), low to moderate fat intake (around 30 grams per day) and high protein.  i'll see how it goes.  i'm hoping it will be a nice "jumpstart" for me.  after the 4 weeks i'll nudge my calories and my carbs up gradually.

calories are going to range between 1100 - 1250 per day.  i know that's really low.  i know this isn't the best way to diet.  (really, i do know)  but trust me... desperate measures are in order.  it won't kill me for 4 weeks.


----------



## Jodi (Apr 13, 2005)

OMG we are gluttons for punishment aren't we 

GG - You need to send me one of those shirts


----------



## JLB001 (Apr 13, 2005)

Can I have one of those shirts too?


----------



## Jodi (Apr 13, 2005)

No kidding. How cool would that be wearing that through the gym


----------



## JLB001 (Apr 13, 2005)

They already think I am a bitch, so it might be very fitting.  hehe..anyway for Boobie, if I ever see him again.


----------



## nikegurl (Apr 14, 2005)

oh yes.... i need a shirt!  people at the gym should be warned.  i've never been a gym talker yet they still seem to think i might feel like chatting on rep #4


----------



## nikegurl (Apr 14, 2005)

everything hurts.  but speaking of being a glutton for punishment - i find it strangely pleasing.  having my chest kill me and my arms not want to fully straighten at least reminds me that i still HAVE muscle there to hurt.  it's old school and ridiculous, but every twinge (and worse) reminds me that at least i'm doing something to improve.


trained legs last night.  i planned to do a lot more but what i did do sufficiently kicked my weak and out of shape ass. 

Leg Press
90 x 12
180 x 8
180 x 8
180 x 8

Extensions
60 x 8
50 x 9
switched machines after 2 sets...i hate this one
60 x 10
75 x 8

SLDL
95 x 8
95 x 8
95 x 8 

Seated Leg Curls
60 x 12
75 x 12
90 x 8

calves will be done on back day (friday)

steady state cardio - 30 minutes


----------



## Jodi (Apr 14, 2005)

Yesterday's meals were good.
Approx 800 cals

Shoulders:
Warmup:  3 Sets DB Press 20x20
Workout:
3 Sets DB Press:  30x8, 30x6, 25x15
4 Sets Plate Uprights:  35x20
4 Sets Clean & Press:  BBx10, 55x10, 55x8, 55x7

1 Hour Spinning


----------



## nikegurl (Apr 14, 2005)

freaking amazing Jodi.  

i'll never get over 800 calories and 1 hour of spinning.  

at least you can't scold me for 1100-1200 calories 

looks to me like your strength is holding up pretty well - yes?


----------



## Jodi (Apr 14, 2005)

No, my strength sucks ass!  DB presses suck.  Ususally 35lbs and I could barely do 30


----------



## PreMier (Apr 14, 2005)

Nice avi Wild.. OMFG


----------



## Jodi (Apr 14, 2005)

Jake keep the Monkey down


----------



## Jodi (Apr 14, 2005)

I discovered something I wish I didn't discover.  

Chunky natty pb dipped in the BSL Chocolate flavoring takes like a PB Cup


----------



## wild (Apr 14, 2005)

PreMier said:
			
		

> Nice avi Wild.. OMFG




...it's as close as anyone's gonna get to a progress pic from me


----------



## Triple Threat (Apr 14, 2005)

wild said:
			
		

> ...it's as close as anyone's gonna get to a progress pic from me



OK.  A cheap thrill is better than no thrill at all.


----------



## nikegurl (Apr 14, 2005)

Jodi said:
			
		

> I discovered something I wish I didn't discover.
> 
> Chunky natty pb dipped in the BSL Chocolate flavoring takes like a PB Cup



accidents happen (remember those old commercials about you got your chocolate in my pb vs. you got your pb in my chocolate)

for the record - i'm going to pretend i never EVER heard that.


----------



## nikegurl (Apr 14, 2005)

5 liters of water today.  that's probably more shocking than the fact that i had a leg workout.  seriously.  i know both of you go higher but if i can get 5 in on a regular basis am i good?  at this moment i can't fathom even 1 drop more.


----------



## Jodi (Apr 14, 2005)

Get a 1.5 L bottle.  Buy the crystal light sticks and drop it in.  It's watered down but it still adds plenty of flavor for those tough days when you can't get all your water in


----------



## nikegurl (Apr 14, 2005)

i have those crystal light sticks.  i'm trying to wean though...the # of diet drinks i've been drinking has been going higher and higher lately.  i'm only going to "allow" myself 1 a day.  is 5 liters good enough?

i don't mind the drinking - its the peeing i can't stand!  no time for such things.


----------



## Jodi (Apr 14, 2005)

5L is good, 6 is better


----------



## aggies1ut (Apr 14, 2005)

Jodi said:
			
		

> I discovered something I wish I didn't discover.
> 
> Chunky natty pb dipped in the BSL Chocolate flavoring takes like a PB Cup


Natty PB plus Walden Farms chocolate dip or natty PB plus any of Walden Farms jams on a La Tortilla low-carb whole wheat tortilla.


----------



## nikegurl (Apr 14, 2005)

Jodi said:
			
		

> 5L is good, 6 is better



6 it is.


----------



## wild (Apr 14, 2005)

eh? ...what's this about water? ....4's not enough?


----------



## nikegurl (Apr 14, 2005)

wild said:
			
		

> eh? ...what's this about water? ....4's not enough?



apparently not.   blame Jodi


----------



## Emma-Leigh (Apr 14, 2005)

Jodi said:
			
		

> I discovered something I wish I didn't discover.
> 
> Chunky natty pb dipped in the BSL Chocolate flavoring takes like a PB Cup


OMG Jodi!! What did you have to go and do that for!! Now I am going to be dreaming about chocolate coated PB!!! 

I used to do something similar when I was 'cotton chipping'... What is this you ask? Well - it is a form of 'induced torture' that poor uni students from my part of Aust did to earn *cough* money *cough* during spring break... (note - money was horribly inadequate and did not nearly make up for the psychological damage suffered as a consequence of the exercise)... 

Anyway - It involves moving out to the back of nowhere so you can live in shearers shacks (think snake infested barn in which you sleep on the ground), get attacked by insects and spend your days as 'manual laborers' where you walk rows of cotton fields for 12hrs a day.... in 105F heat...  wielding a blunt ho.... chipping/digging **weeds** from between the cotton (weeds is a rather inadequate word to describe the targets - as some of these are the size of small trees and have roots the diameter of your thigh - and you had to try to DIG the damn things out)...  


I actually had STACKS of fun! All my friends thought I was crazy!!  

Anyway -  it was a wonderful way to be able to excuse appalling dietary habits as for a few weeks you could live on utter crap and you would still loose weight... We used to make toast and cover it with PB and then coat it with about 1cm of Milo (a chocolate milk drink powder you get here in Aust).... We also used to make nutella, banana, honey and PB sandwiches - SOOOO GOOD!!!


----------



## Jodi (Apr 15, 2005)

OMG you seriously crack me up   I'm reading this totally freaking out though.  Why in the world would you ever want to sleep with snakes   I could never do that   No money in the world would ever get me to do something like that.  NEVER!

However, those sandwiches sound delightful.


----------



## Jodi (Apr 15, 2005)

Yesterday's meals were good.  I upped the cals a bit to 900.

Chest Workout:
Warmup:  4 Sets DB Press:  25x15
Workout:
4 Sets HS Press:  95x15
ss w/ 15 Pushups
5 Sets Cable Flys:  35x15
ss w/ HS Incline Press:  70x15
4 Sets Bench Dips:  25x15


----------



## Jill (Apr 15, 2005)

Upped to 900....Yikes! I dont know how you do it chickie???


----------



## JLB001 (Apr 15, 2005)

I thought I had the torture diet.  LOL


----------



## Jodi (Apr 15, 2005)

LOL, this is torture but almost fun at the same time.    I know I'm weird.


----------



## GoalGetter (Apr 15, 2005)

Jodi said:
			
		

> LOL, this is torture but almost fun at the same time.  I know I'm weird.


funny thing is that in a way, i know exactly what you mean.


----------



## bulletproof1 (Apr 15, 2005)

Jodi said:
			
		

> I know I'm weird.



im proud of you. most people struggle with denial.


----------



## naturaltan (Apr 15, 2005)

Jodi said:
			
		

> Why in the world would you ever want to sleep with snakes   I could never do that   No money in the world would ever get me to do something like that.  NEVER!



while at a card game recently, a friend had a couple of snakes in a large glass aquarium.  A friend I came with wanted to handle them.  So he had one taken out and given to him.  He said, you want the other one?  My first reaction was "hell no".  But for whatever reason, I said I'd try it.  Wow ... the feeling was really cool.  I had sweat dropping off of me, but once I held it for a bit, I became much less fearful.  My friend wanted to put the other one around my neck, but I said "no thanks, I'm in the process of dealing with a snake in my hands right now"


----------



## nikegurl (Apr 15, 2005)

food was good.

1055 calories
34 g fat
31 g carb (will be 25-30 grams higher on days i lift)
156 g protein

gym - off 
cardio - 30 minutes
water - 6 liters

oddly enough - i was crazy thirsty late last night and while i was sleeping.  more thirsty than when i drink hardly any water during the day 


does anyone know who to contact to get Red Lobster commercials banned from television?


----------



## Jodi (Apr 15, 2005)

Woohoo..........NG did cardio 

Red Lobster is gross 

NT - I use to have my own snake.  One of my odd and fucked up ways of trying to get over my fears   After 2 years I was more afraid of them then before I had one and I had to sell it lest my nightmares were going to kill me


----------



## nikegurl (Apr 15, 2005)

Jodi said:
			
		

> Woohoo..........NG did cardio



2 days in a row....at 6 AM with sore legs   I swear I'm reformed.  



			
				Jodi said:
			
		

> Red Lobster is gross



I just love crab legs and they keep showing them on tv


----------



## Jodi (Apr 15, 2005)

I am going home for the week of April 30th.  

Can anyone say

SEAFOOD OVERLOAD!!


----------



## nikegurl (Apr 15, 2005)

before i moved out here i always thought CA would have great seafood...not so much though.    there are a few good places but all of the best i've had was back east.  think i should go to maine once i've earned a good cheat.  (in about a year  )


----------



## aggies1ut (Apr 15, 2005)

nikegurl said:
			
		

> before i moved out here i always thought CA would have great seafood...not so much though.    there are a few good places but all of the best i've had was back east.  think i should go to maine once i've earned a good cheat.  (in about a year  )


SF and San Diego have pretty good seafood. Everywhere else in Cali is hit or miss. Never been back East though, so can't comment on the seafood. I did go to New Orleans several years ago, but never ate the gumbo or Cajun style seafood.


----------



## sara (Apr 15, 2005)

Clam chowder soup from SF


----------



## wild (Apr 15, 2005)

04-13-2005

*A. Full Squat* 60 RI

135/3
145/3
145/3
145/3
145/3
145/3

These always get easier near the end...which leads me to believe I'm not warming up enough...or properly?

*B1. Pullups* 60 RI

BW/3 x 5

*B2. Push Press* 60 RI

85/5 x 5

*C. Decline DB Press* 60 Ri

25/8
30/8
30/8



no cardio...was supposed to go back and do HIIT...but didn't

My new training partner can lift the same or more than me. I wish I was as strong as I looked 



Diet....added carbs today and feel really icky 

04-14-2005

training...none

cardio ...44 min total...some HIIT

diet...good


04-15-2005

*A. Deadlift* 

195/3
195/3
195/3
195/3
195/3
195/3

heavy 

*B1. Flat Bench* 

95/5
95/5
95/5
95/5
95/5

Numbers are way up from last week...thank goodness! I warmed up the way  Thunder suggested...w/ 105/1 as the last ...easy, but glad I had a spotter there lol

*B2. Bent BB Row* 

125/5
125/5
125/5
125/4
115/5 

*C. Bulgarian Squat*

22.5/8 x 3

same weight as last week...we considered dropping all weight and just use BW, lol...man, we both hate this exercise...I literally can't walk after these


probably will do cardio later ....and have pizza tonight

Morning weight...120 


_So...I didn't get around to the cardio, lol...went shopping instead

And I decided I am liking my nice flat tummy too much to screw it up right yet...so I didn't get the pizza. I did however make a homemade pizza on a low carb tortilla w/ salsa, olives, red onions and fat free cheese.

I also has Cheerios, low fat snack mix and 2 bowls of honeycombs w/ 1% milk_


----------



## Jodi (Apr 15, 2005)

sara said:
			
		

> Clam chowder soup from SF


  Now that is just wrong.  The ONLY good Clam Chowder in this WORLD is New England Clam Chowder.


----------



## Jodi (Apr 15, 2005)

> My new training partner can lift the same or more than me. I wish I was as strong as I looked


We are BodyBuilders, we aren't suppose to be as strong as we look 

I like strength too though so I know what you mean.  Damn nice deads and rows 

I'm having my refeed tomorrow   I did have a small cheat tonight but nothing major.  Costco had these Pita chips with different kinds of hummus   I couldn't help myself and I had about 5 of them.  Then I grabbed the rest of my shit and bolted out there before I attacked the other goodie samples   So then I go to Sprouts tonight and what do I see before my eyes............Nah............It couldn't be..............No way,...................OMG................I'm gonna die .......................My childhood favorite.................SF Salt Water Taffy   And tons of flavors, banana, chocolate, berry, apple etc..........I couldn't help it and I bought a  bag and at 5


----------



## buff_tat2d_chic (Apr 15, 2005)

Well...whatever you are doing...even if it is Salt Water Taffy...you look fucking awesome. Nice job Jodi.


----------



## wild (Apr 16, 2005)

*Training*

A1. Leg Press...3x12...0 RI
A2. Leg Extention...3x12...0 RI
A3. Lying Leg Curl, toes pointed...3x12...90 RI

B1. Low Incline DB Press...3x10...0 RI
B2. T-Bar Row...3x10...0 RI
B3. Bar Dips...3x10...90 RI

C1. Seated DB Clean...3x12...0 RI
C2. DB Lateral...3x12...0 RI
C3. Pushups...failure...90 RI 

.....this is what I did today...although I didn't get the reps I was supposed to and I'm too damn lazy to write out all the weights....this being the second full body day in a row, I wasn't expecting any good numbers anyway.

*Cardio*

40 min relatively easy SS in the evening.....would have much preferred 20 min of HIIT but my legs are just too tired

*Diet*

Barely ate anything today....but it's been relatively clean


----------



## JLB001 (Apr 16, 2005)

Jodi....this is that fabric I was telling you about.  Two piece, tiny bottoms, lots of stones.....


----------



## Jodi (Apr 17, 2005)

That is beautiful   I absolutely LOVE the color!


----------



## Jodi (Apr 17, 2005)

I can't continue with PSMF diet.  I think it's killing my metabolism for 1 and also I go overboard on my refeed   It was all clean for the most part but too much 

So my plan for the next 2 weeks with be a mix of low carb days and no carb days and I feel I'm lacking energy then 1 of my low carb days will be a higher carb day.  

As much as I hate low carbing it I'm having some major hormone issues   I think I need to go to my doctor for some bloodwork to see if my thyroid is ok.  I think my estrogen level is way to high right now and my test level is too low.  I'm trying progesterone and DHEA right now but from what I've read it's takes a while to kick in.  I've never had this problem so I can't say for sure but I know my body too well and I know something isn't right.  I always feel like ass.  I have to kill myself on stupid low cal diets just to lose any weight but I need carbs to lift or feel worse and then I start gaining weight because I refeed.  I can't fucking win   I need help 

So here it is:

No carb Days:
Meal 1:
1 C. 1% Cottage cheese w/ cinnamon & splenda

Meal 2:
Turkey, tuna or chix
Romaine
Waldens dressing

Meal 3:
Isolate
6 Fish 

Meal 4:
Turkey, chix, fish or beef
Green Veggie

Meal 5:
6 Egg Whites
1 Slice FF Cheese
1 oz. Nuts

Low Carb Days
Meal 1:
Isolate
1/2 C. Oats

Meal 2:
Turkey, tuna or chix
Romaine
Apple

Meal 3:
Isolate
6 Fish

Meal 4:
Turkey, fish, chix or beef
Green Veggie
1/2 C. Brown Rice or Quinoa

Meal 5:
1 C. 1% Cottage Cheese
1 oz. Nuts

Tomorrow is a no carb day.


----------



## aggies1ut (Apr 17, 2005)

Hmmm. I know that your workouts have been compromised because of your fingers and toes, but how about carb-cycling? It worked for you in the past. 
Btw, how are you fingers and toes?


----------



## Jodi (Apr 17, 2005)

Fingers and toes are good.   Slight pain when lifting but not much.

Carb cycling has too many cals right now   I'm going to go see my doc once they can fit me in.


----------



## aggies1ut (Apr 17, 2005)

Well good news about the fingers and toes, not so good news about the carb cycling.


----------



## Emma-Leigh (Apr 17, 2005)

Jodi said:
			
		

> As much as I hate low carbing it I'm having some major hormone issues   I think I need to go to my doctor for some bloodwork to see if my thyroid is ok.  I think my estrogen level is way to high right now and my test level is too low.  I'm trying progesterone and DHEA right now but from what I've read it's takes a while to kick in.  I've never had this problem so I can't say for sure but I know my body too well and I know something isn't right.  I always feel like ass.  I have to kill myself on stupid low cal diets just to lose any weight but I need carbs to lift or feel worse and then I start gaining weight because I refeed.  I can't fucking win   I need help




Do you have any other symptoms? HR down? What about your morning temperature - is it low? Have you tried measuring it for a few days? (low thyroid and slow metabolic rate will decrease morning temp, as will low progesterone).

Maybe you have just been 'dieting' for too long - cortisol is too high, Thyroid hormone/GH have dropped off and your leptin is low as well...

Have you tried just a 'maintainence-type' calorie level for a while? 2 weeks of higher carbs, adequate protein and your EFAs? Something to try to get your leptin levels and other things back on track?

Or, if you have issues with carbs, what about having enough carbs to keep you out of ketosis (~100g a day - and then add some pre and post workout carbs on your workout days) and then just get the rest from your proteins and fats?

I don't know...


----------



## Jodi (Apr 17, 2005)

Thanks Emma.  I haven't done my temp thing because I'm unsure if it's my thyroid that's why I need to go see my doc.  I really think it's my hormones out of wack, again, I suppose only blood work will tell.

I'm really afraid to raise my cals right now


----------



## nikegurl (Apr 18, 2005)

sorry you're having a rough time jodi.  i bet you could bump your calories some and be ok but you really do know yourself well when it comes to this sort of thing...glad you're going to the doctor.

i'm hanging in there and feeling very much on track (finally!)  damn hungry but it's ok.  i have been thinking about cheerios and red beans and rice a lot 

FRIDAY
1230 calories
35 g fat
55 g carb
169 g protein

AM cardio - 30 min

BACK
WG Pulldown
70 x 12
80 x 10
90 x 9

DB Rows
35 x 8
35 x 8
35 x 7

Asstd Chins
x 6
x 6

Cable Rows
70 x 10
70 x 10

CALVES
Seated
40 x 15
40 x 16
40 x 12

Standing
3 plates (no clue what the weigh) x 10
" x 10

SATURDAY
1230 calories
35 g fat
55 g carb
169 g protein

SHOULDERS
DB Press
20 x 10
22.5 x 8
22.5 x 7

Lateral Raises
10 x 12
10 x 12
10 x 10

WG Upright Rows
40 x 9
40 x 8

Reverse Peck Deck
45 x 10
45 x 8

TRICEPS
CG Bench
40 x 12
40 x 10
40 x 10

Pushdowns
45 x 12
50 x 10
50 x 9

Cardio:  30 minutes after lifting

SUNDAY
1055 calories
34 g fat
31 g carb
156 g protein

no lifting
no cardio...i was going to, i swear but i bought a chest of drawers at ikea and getting the damn thing from my car to my apartment kicked my ass


----------



## nikegurl (Apr 18, 2005)

by the way - i'm very aware of how weak i've become and that it isn't likely to change with my calories and carbs this low...BUT getting the fat off is my main focus right now.  has to be.  i can't stand it!  so i'm sticking with this for 4 weeks.  then i'll gradually increase cals and carbs just a bit (but still be cutting - slower)

looking forward to being lean enough that i can start eating to build again but right now - have to lose that fat even if i'm a weakling.


----------



## sara (Apr 18, 2005)

Jodi said:
			
		

> Thanks Emma.  I haven't done my temp thing because I'm unsure if it's my thyroid that's why I need to go see my doc.  I really think it's my hormones out of wack, again, I suppose only blood work will tell.
> 
> I'm really afraid to raise my cals right now



Hang in there hon


----------



## crazy_enough (Apr 18, 2005)

Jodi said:
			
		

> Thanks Emma. I haven't done my temp thing because I'm unsure if it's my thyroid that's why I need to go see my doc. I really think it's my hormones out of wack, again, I suppose only blood work will tell.
> 
> I'm really afraid to raise my cals right now


That sux Jodi! hang in there!!


----------



## Jodi (Apr 18, 2005)

> no cardio...i was going to, i swear but i bought a chest of drawers at ikea and getting the damn thing from my car to my apartment kicked my ass


I was at Ikea on Saturday to buy stuff for my new house.    I want too much stuff there


----------



## nikegurl (Apr 18, 2005)

hope your IKEA had the no tax sale going on.

how are you feeling today?


----------



## Jodi (Apr 18, 2005)

Yeah, it was the same sale here   I'm going to the design center today to pick out my tile and carpet and appliances 

I feel like crap.  Amazingly though I was able to get into my doctor this Thurs.  Usually you have to wait weeks but he had a cancellation.  I hope he can help me.


----------



## nikegurl (Apr 18, 2005)

so sorry you're feeling bad.    i hope he can help too.


----------



## nikegurl (Apr 18, 2005)

i want cheerios.  lots and lots and lots of cheerios.    (i won't be having any)


----------



## JLB001 (Apr 18, 2005)

We have a HUGE IKEA.  They say its a Texas size one.  whatever the hell that is.

Now...Nikegurl...I'd like cheesy fries and a HUGE cheeseburger, plus some choc. silk pie.


----------



## nikegurl (Apr 18, 2005)

JLB001 said:
			
		

> Now...Nikegurl...I'd like cheesy fries and a HUGE cheeseburger, plus some choc. silk pie.



Something must be wrong with me.  I'm thinking about food A LOT and damn hungry but the stuff I want isn't too bad (VERY unusual for me).  My main mental obsessions for the week have been Cheerios and Louisiana style red beans and rice.    (trust me...i usually grave eggplant parmesan and key lime cheesecake   )

I'm having the red beans and rice on Saturday though.


----------



## JLB001 (Apr 18, 2005)

Me too.  I want food all the time. I'm hungry an hour after I eat.  Guess it means the ole diet and metabo are kicking as planned, but damn it sucks.


----------



## Jill (Apr 18, 2005)

Jodi did I miss something-are you building a new house???

Girlies-Im totally with you on the food thing. Mmmmm chocolate, and peanut butter-shit my list could go on forever


----------



## nikegurl (Apr 18, 2005)

i'm definitely liking that my list seems to have switched from sweets or junk to "real food".  usually my cravings are for dessert but not this time around.


----------



## aggies1ut (Apr 18, 2005)

nikegurl said:
			
		

> i'm definitely liking that my list seems to have switched from sweets or junk to "real food".  usually my cravings are for dessert but not this time around.


Haha. It was a real    moment for me when I started craving veggies and things of that nature. Of course, some things like craving ice cream will never change.


----------



## Jodi (Apr 18, 2005)

Jill said:
			
		

> Jodi did I miss something-are you building a new house???
> 
> Girlies-Im totally with you on the food thing. Mmmmm chocolate, and peanut butter-shit my list could go on forever


Yeah I am.  It will be ready by the middle of summer


----------



## carbchick (Apr 18, 2005)

Jodi said:
			
		

> So my plan for the next 2 weeks with be a mix of low carb days and no carb days and I feel I'm lacking energy then 1 of my low carb days will be a higher carb day.
> I always feel like ass.  I have to kill myself on stupid low cal diets just to lose any weight but I need carbs to lift or feel worse and then I start gaining weight because I refeed.  I can't fucking win   I need help



Jodi i feel for you  it's horrible to feel like your metabolism has slowed and yes to hardened dieters that feeling is all too familiar ... and yet you're still not where you want to be w/ the weight. bummer.
2 weeks is a good time frame to try something new. if the low/no carb thing doesn't work then I would say, suck it up for a couple of weeks at maintenance/isocaloric. 
Understand completely though the fear of cals when you want to lose. doesn't seem to make sense, and yet ...
bodies: so full of mystery, huh? 


edited to add: UD 2.0 is giving me steady fatloss right now, might be something to consider as well ...


----------



## Emma-Leigh (Apr 19, 2005)

Jodi said:
			
		

> Thanks Emma.  I haven't done my temp thing because I'm unsure if it's my thyroid that's why I need to go see my doc.  I really think it's my hormones out of wack, again, I suppose only blood work will tell.
> 
> I'm really afraid to raise my cals right now



Ok... But just be careful - don't stay low carb/low cal for too long because you don't want to do yourself damage... 

I hope your doc can shed some light on the situation...


----------



## Jodi (Apr 19, 2005)

Thanks CC & Emma 

Thursday can't come soon enough.


----------



## Jodi (Apr 19, 2005)

Yesterday & Sunday

Meals Clean.. approx 1350-1450 so I did increase them but still within caloric deficit level.  I haven't gone to the gym since Friday.  2 reasons.  1.  I feel like ASS everyday and 2.  I've been a bit busy with my house.  I am going today though


----------



## wild (Apr 19, 2005)

Soooo.....my update for the week:

had sunday off....monday I painted for 9.5 hours. Long day. Today, painted for 3 I think...the rest of the week is going to look like Monday. So I won't be training till saturday 

I am also calling in the big guy to do my diet/training cause a) I suck, lol and b) I have a couple shoots coming up and I need to stop screwing around!!!  


Jodi....hope your appt thurs goes well


----------



## nikegurl (Apr 19, 2005)

i'm totally psycho (for those who didn't know)

yesterday i was in an "i've so got this" mode.  i was feeling like i could diet forever - i'd found my groove and progress would come.

then last night and today i've been miserable.  i literally had one rounded teaspoon (not tablespoon) of pb that i wasn't suppossed to have and now i feel like i've messed everything up and i'll never drop the fat and   

see?  crazy.  i told you.


----------



## wild (Apr 19, 2005)

nikegurl said:
			
		

> i'm totally psycho (for those who didn't know)
> 
> yesterday i was in an "i've so got this" mode.  i was feeling like i could diet forever - i'd found my groove and progress would come.
> 
> ...



Well...yes...totally crazy...but if it makes ya feel any better...I'm a member of that club too  So we can be psycho crazy together...k? 

Now smarten up...a tsp of PB isn't gonna kill ya


----------



## Jodi (Apr 19, 2005)

wild said:
			
		

> Soooo.....my update for the week:
> 
> had sunday off....monday I painted for 9.5 hours. Long day. Today, painted for 3 I think...the rest of the week is going to look like Monday. So I won't be training till saturday
> 
> ...


Nice Avi   Ooohhhh photo shoots   I want pics 

NG, I'm part of that crazy club to  but you know as well as I do 1T of pb is not ruining a damn thing.


----------



## Jodi (Apr 19, 2005)

After long thought and the opinions of others, I decided to go to somewhat normal cals and see what happens *crossing fingers*

Meal 1:
1 C. 1% CC
1/3 C. Oats
5 Fish

Meal 2:
Romaine
Can Tuna
1 tsp. Dill Relish
2 tsp. Flax
Walden's Calorie Free Dressing

Meal 3:
Protein
1 oz. Nuts

Meal 4:
5 oz. Turkey Breast
2/3 C. Quinoa (dump pepper and molly mcbutter all over and it was ok this time)
5 Fish

Meal 5:
1 whole Egg
6 Whites
5 Fish


----------



## Jodi (Apr 19, 2005)

I walked into the gym all drained and just blah and thought man, this workout is going to suck ass.  Well, to my surprise, and all things considered it was actually VERY GOOD and I walked out feeling better than I have in weeks.

Shoulders:  
Warmup:  3 Sets DB Press 15x10
Workout:
4 Sets DB Press:  30x15, 30x15, 30x12, 30x12
4 Sets Plate Uprights:  25x20
ss w/ 4 Sets Laterals:  10x10
ss w/ 4 Sets Front Rows:  20x10
4 Sets Rear Delt Fly:  45x15, 50x15, 50x12, 50x12

30 mins. of boring Elliptical


----------



## Emma-Leigh (Apr 19, 2005)

Jodi said:
			
		

> After long thought and the opinions of others, I decided to go to somewhat normal cals and see what happens *crossing fingers*


 Good stuff Jodi - wise decision.

Hope all goes well on thursday.


----------



## Jodi (Apr 19, 2005)

Thanks Emma   I just kind of know that's going to be the first thing my doctor tells me to do 

Ok - I'm upset   I am going back to Boston the first week of May and I was going to go to a Sox game while I was there but they aren't playing home while I'm there   No fair


----------



## wild (Apr 20, 2005)

Jodi said:
			
		

> I walked into the gym all drained and just blah and thought man, this workout is going to suck ass.  Well, to my surprise, and all things considered it was actually VERY GOOD and I walked out feeling better than I have in weeks.



Yay
 

...glad to see you're eating too


----------



## nikegurl (Apr 20, 2005)

good stuff Jodi   (the workout and the eating more)

awesome avi wild.    add me to the list of wanting photo shoot pics 

well...i'm learning stuff i already know.  the stuff i can tell other people and know to be true even though i never pull it off myself.

i'm talking cheerios.  i had that huge bowl i wanted last night.  again, not really a disaster.  my carbs and calories had been very low for 6 days.  normally though i'd feel like ass over the pb and cheerios and say screw it and have a bagel (or two  ) at this morning's meeting.  then i'd say i messed up the week so let it slide 'til monday.

seriously.  it's nuts but it's my all or nothing pattern.

not this time.  i got my ass up and did my cardio this morning.  packed my meals and back on track.  i'm a little annoyed that i deviated from my 4 week plan after only 6 days but i'm back and feeling damn good.

i can go very low carb and feel ok...but not much longer than 5 days at a time.  sunday i'll have the red beans and rice i've been lusting after and keep the rest of the meals from now 'til then (and after then) as planned.  i'll make it.  just can't make it for 4 weeks straight w/carbs under 50 grams.

so i did screw up...but not with total crap and the main thing is i'm right back where i need to be instead of piling up the screw ups for days...weeks...you know.


----------



## Jodi (Apr 20, 2005)

That is not a screw up.  You are right you are learning.  You listened to your body and gave it only what it needed.  Nobody can go 4 weeks under 50G of carbs, do cardio, lift and still function.    Not gonna happen.

I'm proud of you.  You did well grasshopper


----------



## nikegurl (Apr 20, 2005)

Jodi said:
			
		

> I'm proud of you.  You did well grasshopper



   (insert a misty eyed but not sobbing smilie here)    thanks Jodi.


----------



## Jenny (Apr 21, 2005)

Wow, three strong ladies in one journal! Good stuff  Looking good in here girls, keep up the good work! And post pics would ya


----------



## nikegurl (Apr 21, 2005)

Hi Jenny.    pics?  heck no.    maybe in a couple of months...


I've done my morning cardio every day except Sunday.  As a reward I have blisters on 8 of my toes.    wtf 

By now I'm sure everyone can see that I'm taking the bitching part of this journal very seriously indeed.


----------



## Jodi (Apr 21, 2005)




----------



## Jodi (Apr 21, 2005)

Yesterday's Meals:

Meal 1:
1 C. 1% CC
1/3 C. Oats
Coffee w/ Cream

Meal 2:
Romaine
Can Tuna
2 tsp. Flax
Waldens Calorie Free

Meal 3:
Whey
1 oz. Nuts

Meal 4:
5 oz. Chix
Broccoli/Cauliflower
5 Fish

Meal 5:
1 whole Egg
5 Whites
1/4 C FF Mozzarella
5 Fish

Workout:  Abs
Cardio:  1 hour Spinning


----------



## nikegurl (Apr 21, 2005)

eight i tell you.


----------



## aggies1ut (Apr 21, 2005)

Hope your doctor's appt. goes well today Jodi.


----------



## Jodi (Apr 21, 2005)

6 Vials of blood and a bruise to go with it. 

Estrogen Panel, full thyroid panel, test, prolactin, fsh, and a bunch of other stuff.  He agree's there is something definately wrong.  He will get the results by Monday and call me.

He told me to stay with the diet I've been doing this week and don't stray.  Also he told me to drop the DHEA for now but keep the progesterone creme because it' only OTC and not that much gets absorbed.  He just doesn't want me messing with my hormones until he knows what is going on.


----------



## Emma-Leigh (Apr 21, 2005)

Jodi said:
			
		

> 6 Vials of blood and a bruise to go with it.
> 
> Estrogen Panel, full thyroid panel, test, prolactin, fsh, and a bunch of other stuff.  He agree's there is something definately wrong.  He will get the results by Monday and call me.
> 
> He told me to stay with the diet I've been doing this week and don't stray.  Also he told me to drop the DHEA for now but keep the progesterone creme because it' only OTC and not that much gets absorbed.  He just doesn't want me messing with my hormones until he knows what is going on.


6 vials = 30 mls!! Hmmm... Actually doesn't seem so much when you write it like that.. 6 vials seems a lot more impressive! 

Hope it uncovers what is going on Jodi (and I HOPE it is not your thyroid - that would just suck).


----------



## sara (Apr 21, 2005)

Let's hope for the best Jodi


----------



## Jodi (Apr 21, 2005)

Thanks Emma and Sara - We'll see what happens I guess.


----------



## Jodi (Apr 21, 2005)

Today's Meals & Workout:

Meal 1:
1 C. 1% CC
1/3 C. Oats
5 Fish

Meal 2:
Romaine
1 Can Tuna
2 tsp. Flax
1 T. Dill Relish
Walden's Dressing

Meal 3:
Chix Breast
1 oz. Nuts

Meal 4:
Chix Breast
Green Beans
2/3 C. Quinoa
1 LC Tortilla
1 T. Natty PB

Meal 5:
1 Whole Egg
6 Whites
1/4 C. FF Mozzarella
5 Fish

Legs:  Warmup:  20lb DB Squats
Workout:  No laughing, it was my first real leg workout in a LOOONNNGG time
4 Sets Plie Squats:  50x15, 50x15, 55x15, 55x15
4 Sets Smith SLDL:  95+Smith Barx10
4 Sets Leg Press:  180x15, 270x15, 270x15, 270x15

Cardio:  40 mins. on Elliptical


----------



## crazy_enough (Apr 21, 2005)

Glad to se u ingesting more food...Ure such a trooper for going along with that diet!! sheeesh!
Not so fun at the doc tho! I hope its nothing serious!


----------



## JLB001 (Apr 21, 2005)




----------



## Jodi (Apr 21, 2005)

Meeeee tooooo Crazy, me too.  I hope it's just something minor, but we shall see.

Hi to you too Jodie


----------



## tucker01 (Apr 22, 2005)

Keep your head high Jodi.  No worries


----------



## Jodi (Apr 22, 2005)

I ate bad stuff today but I refuse to eat anymore.  I ate 3 pieces of mini's candy, a few mini-eggs, a few peanut M&M's, 1 chix wing, 2 French Fries, 3 VERY large deep fried tortilla chips.    NO MORE!  I will not sabatoge my efforts today and keep this going.  It's not that bad but a more cals than needed.  I take something out of the meals today to make up for it.  Fucking office ALWAYS has junk food.  1 more week here, only 1 more week of dealing with all the junk food and I don't have to see it again.


----------



## buff_tat2d_chic (Apr 22, 2005)

You can do it Jodi!!! You look awesome....don't fret  - you'll be fine.


----------



## aggies1ut (Apr 22, 2005)

Jodi said:
			
		

> I ate bad stuff today but I refuse to eat anymore.  I ate 3 pieces of mini's candy, a few mini-eggs, a few peanut M&M's, 1 chix wing, 2 French Fries, 3 VERY large deep fried tortilla chips.    NO MORE!  I will not sabatoge my efforts today and keep this going.  It's not that bad but a more cals than needed.  I take something out of the meals today to make up for it.  Fucking office ALWAYS has junk food.  1 more week here, only 1 more week of dealing with all the junk food and I don't have to see it again.


  Did I miss something? Are you transferring or getting a new job?


----------



## Jodi (Apr 22, 2005)

I did it  I didn't eat anymore junk and went to the gym to burn it off 

No, I didn't get a new job.  I'm still working for IBM but I'm transferred to a new contract that IBM won with Bell South for Exchange Migration and now I get to work from home because Bell South is in Atlanta and I'm not moving.  So I'll be remote


----------



## aggies1ut (Apr 22, 2005)

Ah working from home. Nice. 


And, good job on no junk food.  :bounce:   Lol, never thought I'd ever have to say that to you.


----------



## Jodi (Apr 22, 2005)

Today's Meals & Workout:

Meal 1:
1 C. 1% CC
1/3 C. Oats
5 Fish

Meal 2:
Romaine
5 oz. Chix
little bit of cheese & tomatos
Vinegar
the junk food above 

Meal 3:
35G Whey
1 oz. Nuts

Meal 4:
6 oz. Cod
Broccoli/Cauliflower
LC Tortilla w/ 1 T. PB

Meal 5:
1 Whole Egg
5 Whites
1/4 C. FF Mozzarella
Chopped Onion
5 Fish

Chest:  Weird, I feel like ass but my workouts have been getting better 
Warmup: 3 Sets DB Press 15x20
Working Sets:
4 Sets Incline DB Press:  30x15, 35x15, 40x15, 40x12
4 Sets Incline DB Flys:  25x15, 25x12, 25x10, 25x10
ww w/ Boy Pushups:  15

Cardio:  1 Hour Spinning


----------



## buff_tat2d_chic (Apr 22, 2005)

Jodi said:
			
		

> 5 oz. Chix
> little bit of cheese & tomatos
> 
> the junk food above



That's waaay better than an all out pigfest.   Good work.


----------



## buff_tat2d_chic (Apr 22, 2005)

Congrats on the job change....you suck  Nothing personal.


----------



## Emma-Leigh (Apr 23, 2005)

Jodi said:
			
		

> I did it  I didn't eat anymore junk and went to the gym to burn it off


Woo hoo - And it looks like you had a great WO too... Hmmm.... Better workouts but feeling dodgy??  Doesn't seem to make sense does it... 

LOL - The wonderous effects of chocolate - all that extra sugar! 


Hopefully the tests shed some light on things for you...


----------



## Jodi (Apr 23, 2005)

I know it doesn't make sense.  I've been having great workouts all week.  Maybe the progesterone creme is working and balancing my estrogen 

I can't wait til those results come back.  This is just annoying.


----------



## PreMier (Apr 23, 2005)

Hi beautiful'S


----------



## P-funk (Apr 23, 2005)

PreMier said:
			
		

> Hi beautiful'S




kiss ass.


----------



## PreMier (Apr 23, 2005)

Yea, well your a perv.  I know you'de lick a beautiful womans ass hahaha  Im fine with a kiss ass 

I just havent said hi to any of them in a while


----------



## P-funk (Apr 23, 2005)

PreMier said:
			
		

> Yea, well your a perv.  I know you'de lick a beautiful womans ass hahaha  Im fine with a kiss ass




so.


----------



## Jodi (Apr 23, 2005)

Hi Jake and Funky


----------



## Jodi (Apr 23, 2005)

Today's Meals & Workout

Meal 1:
1/2 C. Oat Flour
1 whole Egg
4 Whites
2 T Protein powder
2 T. Apple Sauce
SF Syrup

Meal 2:
Whey
10 Fish Caps

Meal 3: On the road
2 oz. Beef Jerkey

Meal 4: Burritos 
2 LC Tortilla
1/4 C. Refried Beans
1/4 C. Brown Rice
Ground Sirloin
FF Cheese
FF Sour Cream
1 tsp. natty pb 

Meal 5:
1 Whole Egg
6 Whites
Sm. Salad
2 tsp. Flax

Workout - Back - 
4 Sets BB Row:  90x15, 90x15, 90x12, 90x12
4 Sets 1 Arm Plate Rows:  25x15
ss w/ 4 Sets Hyperextension 123 Tempo:  BWx15


----------



## JLB001 (Apr 23, 2005)

mmm...burrito!!   yum yum


----------



## Jodi (Apr 24, 2005)

Today's Meals

Meal 1:
2 Whole Eggs
1/2 scoop whey
1/2 C. Oat Flour
2 T. Applesauce
SF Syrup

Meal 2:
Whey
10 Fish

Meal 3:
1 Can Tuna
Romaine
2 tsp. Flax

Meal 4:
Turkey
Homemade Red Skin Garlic Mash potatoes (no butter  )
Broccoli

Meal 5:
1 C. 1% CC
1 oz. Nuts


----------



## Emma-Leigh (Apr 24, 2005)

Jodi said:
			
		

> Homemade Red Skin Garlic Mash potatoes (no butter  )


 Mmmmm... that sounds really good!!

Hope you enjoyed your weekend Jodi.


----------



## Jenny (Apr 25, 2005)

Meals look good Jodi  How many cals are you eating per day now?


----------



## Jodi (Apr 25, 2005)

I don't know.  I'm just trying not to worry about that right now


----------



## Jodi (Apr 25, 2005)

Todays Meals & Workouts

Meal 1:
35G Whey
1/2 C.Oats
6 Fish

Meal 2:
1 Can Tuna
Broccoli
Romaine
2 tsp. Flax
Waldens Dressing

Meal 3:
35G Whey
1 oz. Nuts

Meal 4:
5.5 oz Turkey
Green Beans
Mashed Potatos
1 LC Tortilla
1 T. Natty PB 

Meal 5:
2 Whole Eggs
4 Egg Whites
5 Fish

Shoulder Workout: 
Warmup:  3 Sets DB Press:  15x15
Workout:
4 Sets HS Overhead Press:  50x15, 50x15, 50x12, 50x12
4 Sets Seated Lateral Raise:  10x15
4 Sets Facing Incline Rear Delt: 10x15

Cardio:  1 Hour Spinning


----------



## JLB001 (Apr 25, 2005)

Jodi...go look before I take the nasty things down.


----------



## Jodi (Apr 25, 2005)

I did


----------



## Jodi (Apr 26, 2005)

I'm a mess!  I just got my results back and everything I suspected plus some is wrong with me.  Fuck!  Now I'm going to be pumped up with drugs.  2 weeks of drugs and then I need to have another 6 vials of blood taken to re-check.


----------



## JLB001 (Apr 26, 2005)

Jodi....you can have Craig look at the results if you like, send him an email and he can go over everything.


----------



## Jodi (Apr 26, 2005)

I don't have the paperwork but I can pick up a copy next next week.  They are still waiting for my Testosterone results but given the rest of my results, they suspect my Test is low.


----------



## nikegurl (Apr 26, 2005)

sorry to hear jodi


----------



## nikegurl (Apr 26, 2005)

have to get my ass in gear again and start posting my food.  it's been good except for sunday.  i made a HUGE pot of red beans and rice (cajun) and just kept eating and eating and eating.  no clue how many calories it added up to.  something like 123,719 i think.


----------



## sara (Apr 26, 2005)

Jodi, wait for Craig to read the results or the friend I told you about .. you can e-mail her anytime you want. 
Please don't start the drugs yet  it's always better to have more than one opinion


----------



## Jodi (Apr 26, 2005)

I am starting the medicine the doctor prescribed.  If I don't I'm in some serious trouble.  There is no waiting.

I've had bouts of hyperthyroidsim before but never this bad and it's bad.  The doctors are sending in for a iodine scan because how low my TSH levels (.10) and T7 is too high that it he's really worried.

My estrogen is high and my progesterone is low.  Test is probably low too.  Prolactin and FSH levels are both wacked as well.  However, he's not concerned about those right now, it's my thyroid he's worried about.  20% of people with hyperthyroidism gain weight instead of losing, I fall in that 20%.  Last time my thyroid was overactive I gained 20lbs, I went on medicine and I leveled out.  They thought I was hypo (like last time) because I use to be hypo when I was a teen and because of my symptoms but like last time, I'm hyper.  So far I've gained about 10lbs but my levels are more wacked than last time.


----------



## JLB001 (Apr 26, 2005)

I'll show this to Craig when he gets home....

or should I say IF he gets home, he's being held captive having dinner with Boobie.


----------



## Jodi (Apr 26, 2005)

One thing after another Uggghhh!!!!!!!!!!!!!  First FBD (surgery scheduled in July), then broken toes/finger, now thyroid and other hormones.  Oh fucking JOY!  Well, it comes is 3's right.  I guess I can hope this is it for a while 

Today's Meals:

Meal 1:
35G Whey
1/2 C. Oats
6 Fish

Meal 2:
1 Can Tuna
Romaine
Broccoli
2 tsp. Flax
Waldens Dressing

Meal 3:
35F Whey
1 oz. Nuts

Meal 4:
5 oz. Turkey
Broccoli
1/2 C. Oats
1 tsp. PB

Meal 5:
2 Whole Eggs
4 Whites
1 Slice FF Cheese

Workout:  1 Hour on my Bike


----------



## PreMier (Apr 26, 2005)

Jodi said:
			
		

> Hi Jake and Funky



You kick ass!  Everyone else sucks


----------



## Emma-Leigh (Apr 26, 2005)

Jodi said:
			
		

> I am starting the medicine the doctor prescribed.  If I don't I'm in some serious trouble.  There is no waiting.


Arggg - meds! Fun fun... So how much has he put you on? Something for your thyroid (carbimazole? propylthiouracil?) What about for your gonadal hormones? Did he prescribe a synthetic progesterone? Or an anti-oestrogen or anything of that nature?



> it's my thyroid he's worried about.  20% of people with hyperthyroidism gain weight instead of losing, I fall in that 20%.  Last time my thyroid was overactive I gained 20lbs, I went on medicine and I leveled out.  They thought I was hypo (like last time) because I use to be hypo when I was a teen and because of my symptoms but like last time, I'm hyper.  So far I've gained about 10lbs but my levels are more wacked than last time.


 Wow Jodi - that sucks. A lot. Not only do you have to suffer the crappy concequences of hyperthyroidism (wacky heart, wacky GIT, bad sleep, odd moods/energy, god - the list goes on)... but you also do not even get the ONE possible benefit of the problem (the 'my metabolism is eating me alive so I get lots of cheesecake' factor!  ).

Arggg... Does he have long term treatment plans? What about radioactive therapy? And now more tests??  Yay for iodine scans - but at least it might give you more information.

Hang in there ok.... Things will get sorted out....


----------



## Jodi (Apr 26, 2005)

Tapazole is the medicine.  What worries me is that the last time my dose was too high and I ended up with hypo   He wants to try the meds first and hope that works.  He wants to monitor it monthly as then as it gets closer to normal he's said he'd consider going to beta-blockers and let my thyroid level itself out naturally.  I'm hoping that's how it goes but we'll see.  He wants to do the scan to make sure I don't have GD/goiters then he'll take it from there.

As far as my other hormones, he's just said to stick with the OTC progesterone creme for now.  I'm sure this is all tied together somehow   He just doesn't want to throw too much in the mix right now.  One thing at a time and my thyroid being the most important for obvious reasons.

It's no fair that I didn't get the weight loss side effect with hyper


----------



## nikegurl (Apr 27, 2005)

PreMier said:
			
		

> You kick ass!  Everyone else sucks


----------



## nikegurl (Apr 27, 2005)

Jodi said:
			
		

> It's no fair that I didn't get the weight loss side effect with hyper



seriously.  it sucks that you have the problem at all but you get the extra zinger of not getting the weight loss that should come with the damn problem.


----------



## DrChiro (Apr 27, 2005)

Jodi...excuse me if I am blind but I didnt see a list of your symptoms and your blood results (or did you not get them back yet?)...anyway....if you could list them all in one place that would be helpful (PM me if you dont want them posted...or call Jodie and we can talk).

you said FSH is "whacked" but what was the #....is it high or low...this would help shed light on your thyroid issue.....also, who and when were you diagnosed as hyperthyroid with weight gain...it is true that 20% gain weight, just wondering how you came to that conclusion and are you confident in your Dr's diagnosis.

also why did you start DHEA...how long were you taking it...any other pro-hormones?...when did your symptoms start.....and a MILLION other question...lets start with these for now...lol!


----------



## DrChiro (Apr 27, 2005)

it could just be an overdose of fish oil causing all your problems....fish oil is the devil

(kidding of course)...but now that i think about it...what brand do you take....are they pharmaceutical grade and certified free of toxins...especially mercury.....and do you eat ALOT of fish, especially tuna...for some reason mercury poisoning keeps popping in my head.


----------



## Jodi (Apr 27, 2005)

I'll pm you Craig


----------



## JLB001 (Apr 27, 2005)

he said ok.


----------



## PreMier (Apr 28, 2005)

nikegurl said:
			
		

>



You missed my hello   I still love you.. and sorry.


----------



## nikegurl (Apr 29, 2005)

PreMier said:
			
		

> You missed my hello   I still love you.. and sorry.


 



hope you're doing ok jodi.  pssst wild....where'd you go (not that i should talk!)


----------



## wild (Apr 30, 2005)




----------



## sara (Apr 30, 2005)

wild said:
			
		

>



 
More pizza?


----------



## aggies1ut (Apr 30, 2005)

Hope you're having fun and eating lots of seafood at home Jodi.


----------



## wild (May 1, 2005)

nikegurl said:
			
		

> pssst wild....where'd you go (not that i should talk!)



Ok *big sigh* ...here's the deal...my life sucks, been battling w/ depression for a while now....but, it's not gonna change so I just have to suck it up as best I can. The only thing good right now is training...it was a real good idea for me to get a training partner...so I just need to focus on training and SCREW everything and everyone else   

I haven't had time to do a program yet...just been friggen winging it for 2 weeks now  


*A. Flat Bench* 60 RI

95/3
95/3
95/3
95/3
95/3
95/3
95/3
95/3
95/3
95/3

*B1. Unilateral Bent Cable Row* 0 RI

60/8
60/8
60/8

*B2. Nautilus Pulldown* 60 RI

95/8
95/8
85/8

*C1. Bar Dips* 0 RI

BW/8
BW/8
BW/6

*C2. Nautilus Chest Press* 60 RI

65/8
85/6
80/6


..... didn't wanna leave but didn't know what else to do so I left


.....no cardio....haven't done cardio in about a week now. And I have been eating like shit for the entire week as well.


----------



## nikegurl (May 3, 2005)

so sorry to hear this wild.  i think if nothing else is clear....it's obvious we all need to move in together.  i vote for jodi's house 

i'm not doing so hot myself.  just can't find a groove lately.  motivation never seems to last more than a day or two or three...  i'm not eating crap but i'm also not doing the cooking i need to do in order to pack and plan all of my meals.  

i still want to get all the way "back on the wagon" and stay there but it's been a hell of a struggle.  

gym tonight - chest and bis.


----------



## PreMier (May 3, 2005)




----------



## nikegurl (May 5, 2005)

i suck.  

i didn't go to the gym last night.
i did eat cheerios all day long.  seriously.


----------



## PreMier (May 5, 2005)

What kept you from going?

Where is Wild?


----------



## Triple Threat (May 6, 2005)

PreMier said:
			
		

> Where is Wild?



Too much time painting and not enough time to workout.


----------



## nikegurl (May 6, 2005)

at least she's painting.  that's one step better than what my lame self has been up to.

heads are gonna roll when jodi gets back.    (please hurry!)


----------



## Triple Threat (May 6, 2005)

C'mon NG.  Today's a good day to get back on track.


----------



## nikegurl (May 10, 2005)

CaptainDeadlift said:
			
		

> C'mon NG.  Today's a good day to get back on track.



damn.  i really like this post.  so eloquent in its simplicity.     

this week is off to a good start.  diet has been in order.  if i just keep going 'til it feels like habit again i should be ok....

made turkey chili on sunday.  i put a bit too much chili powder in for my taste but i'm eating it anyway - too much time and turkey and beans in there to waste.  i'm fiddling with my diet plan a bit this week just to find the meal combos that are the right balance of tolerable and easy.  once i lock in i tend to eat the same stuff over and over.  

i can't say i've been doing well at all .... but i haven't given up yet either.  

i realized something this weekend.  i hate having pudge on my body BUT i like being fuller and bigger than i used to be.  i want to be leaner but i don't want to be much smaller.  i was way too scrawny before (now i'm too pudgy so maybe i'll find the middle ground)


----------



## Triple Threat (May 11, 2005)

Anybody home?


----------



## nikegurl (May 11, 2005)

yep!  

i'm doing pretty well.  i haven't missed any workouts or eaten any crap.  i'm not logging the workout this week (just don't feel like it  ) but at least i'm doing them.  (small progress)

the turkey chili i made sucks   i think i mentioned that before


----------



## nikegurl (May 11, 2005)

jodie come home

wild come back


----------



## Jodi (May 15, 2005)

I'm home


----------



## JLB001 (May 15, 2005)

I was wondering wehre  you were.   I was gonna call you today but got busy.  How was everything?


----------



## Jodi (May 15, 2005)

I had a great trip.  I miss my family already.  I went to a Sox game, ate a ton of fresh seafood, visiting my friends and family.  It was a lot of fun.  Would you all believe me if I told you that I ate healthy the ENTIRE time?  Well, guess what?  I did.  Not that I wanted to but with my body won't let me eat crappy right now


----------



## Emma-Leigh (May 15, 2005)

Jodi said:
			
		

> I'm home


YAY!!  You're back!! 

How are you going? Are you feeling better? What have you been up to?


----------



## Jodi (May 15, 2005)

We must have posted the same time 

Thanks, nice to be back.  I'm doing, I guess.  I have to go for bloodwork tomorrow morning.  I want off of this medicine.  I feel out of it and no energy.  Sleeping alot too 

I actually ran almost everyday I was home too.  LOL!

Man, I got a TON of catching up to do.  I got to see how you and every one else have been


----------



## tucker01 (May 16, 2005)

Welcome Back Jodi 

Glad to see you had a good time back home


----------



## aggies1ut (May 16, 2005)

Welcome back.  I think a little R&R and going home was just what you needed. Your toes seem to be doing better too, if you were running a lot. Have you started working from home yet? How's your house coming along?

Btw, so now that we know you've been working out and eating clean, it's time for you to kick NG and wild in the butt to get on it.


----------



## nikegurl (May 18, 2005)

so glad you're back.  now we have to:

1)  get you healthy
2)  round up wild and drag her back here 


yesterday's meals (amazing, i know)

MEAL 1
power muffins (egg whites, oats, cottage cheese, banana extract, splenda)

MEAL 2
shake

MEAL 3
4 oz chicken breast
3/4 c brown rice
red & green bell peppers
1/4 cup no sugar added tomato sauce

MEAL 4
can tuna
Tbs Just 2 Good Mayo

MEAL 5
shake w/oats

MEAL 6
4 oz ground sirloin

1 fish oil cap at each meal

TOTALS
1632 calories
210 g protein (53%)
113 g carbs (27%)
35 g fat (20%)


----------



## sara (May 18, 2005)

Hey Jodi, I have some pics for you


----------



## Jodi (May 18, 2005)

It's about time you posted some meals there NG 

Sara, just email them to me 

Latest news on my thyroid..........as suspected, I've gone from Hyper to Hypo.  My tsh went from 0.10 to 35.36.  Talk about a huge change.  Ughh.....I meet the doc in 1 hour to find out the next step.  I can't lose a single ounce of weight.  I'm doing light cardio daily, lifting 4x per week and only eating about 500 cals a day and this is to maintain my plump weight of 138 pounds


----------



## aggies1ut (May 18, 2005)

Awww I'm sorry Jodi. Hopefully, the doc can work something out and things will get back to the way they should.


----------



## wild (May 18, 2005)

Jodi said:
			
		

> only eating about 500 cals a day



I don't think this is a good idea at all


----------



## Emma-Leigh (May 18, 2005)

Jodi said:
			
		

> Latest news on my thyroid..........as suspected, I've gone from Hyper to Hypo.  My tsh went from 0.10 to 35.36.  Talk about a huge change.  Ughh.....I meet the doc in 1 hour to find out the next step.  I can't lose a single ounce of weight.  I'm doing light cardio daily, lifting 4x per week and only eating about 500 cals a day and this is to maintain my plump weight of 138 pounds


Arggg... 0.1 to 35??!! Ouch. Have you stopped the drugs?? (yes, I know, stupid question)...

What did the doctor say?

I would REALLY think about not trying to lose weight at this stage - just focus on getting your hormones back on track first.. You don't want to be slowing things down further eating nothing and jacking up the cardio. All you will do is further supress your thyroid and jack up your ACTH meaning your cortisol will sky rocket and you will get further issues. 

You also still need nutrients from foods! Would you at least try to get ~100g of carbs + 1.5g protein/lean mass + 6g fish oils? Would that be too much? And make sure you get LOTS of healthy stuff too - you need the vitamins/minerals and other nutrients from the food... I would think that it would only be ~1300 cals (100 carbs, ~180g protein? and ~26g fats) and at least that way you are out of ketosis, your muscles are happy and your body is (somewhat) healthy? 

I know you don't need me to tell you that stuff (sorry for sticking my nose in...) because you know what you are doing (and you know how your body reacts) but I am really worried about you eating soo little when you are so busy and active!  )....

Look after yourself ok....


----------



## Jodi (May 18, 2005)

Yeah, I attempted the healthy moderate calorie approach and all that happened is that I got a big fat ass.  I agree that my calorie approach wasn't the best but when you have to look at yourself in the mirror and want to puke you do what you do.  That and I have ZERO clothes that fit me.  Good thing I am WFH now because I don't think they would like me coming to work in gym pants everyday. 

I am off the medicine once I heard about my new blood work.  Doc told me that's what he was going to tell me to do today anyway.  He wants to give it 2 weeks to see if my thyroid levels out and get more blood work.  He told me to up my cals to 800.  I said fine but no more than that and he agreed with the light cardio (65% HR) and lifting 4x per week to maintain.  He doesn't want to throw all sorts of drugs at me and I don't want him to so giving the 2 weeks, IMO, was a great idea.  Hell, I'm already fat, I'm not getting fatter, so at this point waiting 2 weeks is fine with me.  I'm not very active these days.  I wake my fat ass up, crawl out of bed and sit in front of my laptop and work for 8 hours.  Then I drag myself to the gym, workout for 1 hour and then go home and plunk my ass in my recliner to nap before I go to bed   Hardly active   I have no energy and the only activities are the gym and that's forcing it, so 500 cals to sit on my ass for 15 hours out of a day isn't that bad.  Tomorrow starts the 800 cals though.

I know 800 cals isn't much but when you look at a stalk of broccoli and put a pound, you know your metabolism is fucked!


----------



## sara (May 18, 2005)

Jodi said:
			
		

> It's about time you posted some meals there NG
> 
> Sara, just email them to me
> 
> Latest news on my thyroid..........as suspected, I've gone from Hyper to Hypo.  My tsh went from 0.10 to 35.36.  Talk about a huge change.  Ughh.....I meet the doc in 1 hour to find out the next step.  I can't lose a single ounce of weight.  I'm doing light cardio daily, lifting 4x per week and only eating about 500 cals a day and this is to maintain my plump weight of 138 pounds



OMG!!! I'm terribly sorry to hear the bad news Jodi  
You will be in my prayers sweetie


----------



## Jenny (May 19, 2005)

Jodi, I'm so sorry you're going through this  Do you have any idea how this happened? I hope it stabilizes and things work out..


----------



## Jodi (May 19, 2005)

Thanks Sara & Jenny.   I've dealt with thyroid issues a few times in the past, so this isn't anything that can be avoided per say.  It just happens when you are born with a bum thyroid I guess 

This journal was properly titled because I don't think I've done much else besides BITCH in it.


----------



## tucker01 (May 19, 2005)

That sucks Jodi.   Hopefully everything will rebound quickly


----------



## b_reed23 (May 19, 2005)

Jodi, I am so sorry to hear about your thyroid, and I hope things will turn out okay for you (besides that 138 is hardly plump...  )

where are the other 2 girls at.......???


----------



## Rocco32 (May 19, 2005)

Awww man Jodi. Sorry to hear that. I was just wondering where've you been too. Well, you'll get it taken care of and you'll be in my prayers. Your such a strong lady Jodi, I have a lot of respect and admiration for you. Hang in there!


----------



## Jodi (May 19, 2005)

Thanks guys. 

138 is more than plump when you are only 5'1"


----------



## BritChick (May 19, 2005)

Just been catching up with your journal Jodi, I was shocked to hear about your thyroid problems, I can't even imagine trying to survive on 800 cals a day and though I want to say don't worry about esthetics right now that would be retarded... you're a woman! 
Stay strong girlie and keep your chin up, I'm routing for ya.


----------



## PreMier (May 19, 2005)

Jodi said:
			
		

> Thanks guys.
> 
> 138 is more than plump when you are only 5'1"



"Yeah baby
When it comes to females
Cosmo ain't got nothin to do with my selection
36-24-36, ha ha
Only if she's 5'3" " -Sir Mix A Lot 

Sorry to hear about the bum thyroid.. Can they just take it out?  Or do you need it? (just wondering of something like synthyroid of cytomel could replace it?)


----------



## b_reed23 (May 19, 2005)

I'm only 5'0 myself, so I guess that makes me a real fatty


----------



## Jodi (May 19, 2005)

No, it's just that we are hardest on ourselves and how we perceive ourselves unfortunately   I'm out of my comfort weight zone.  I don't mind being in the 120's even though I'd like lower, I'm comfortable with it.  But being in the high 130's is way out of my comfort weight zone so panic has set in.

I was with my friends tonight who haven't seen me in a month and they didn't even notice the difference.  One of my girlfriends said, "I thought you said you gained a ton of weight, where is it?"  My family didn't even notice it but I notice it, and fitting in my clothes is impossible so it's all how I feel about myself.  It's comforting to know that I don't look as fat as I feel, I guess.  I use to be really over weight so fear has set in and I'm in panic mode.  I guess I'm not fat, but I feel fatter than I look.  Does that even make sense?  

Thanks Kerry, being a girl sucks ass sometimes LOL   I actually went over my 800 cals today.  I went out with friends.  I had 1/2 beer a piece of chicken and a bunch or tortilla chips.  Not too bad of damage but it certainly took me over the 800 cal limit today.   

Jake, I need my thryoid lest I be on synthroid or some other form of T4 the rest of my life and I don't want that.  The doc wants to wait a few weeks before putting me on anything to stimulate T3/T4 production because I just came off of a medicine for hyper.  So going on synthroid right now might just put me back in to a hyperthyroid mode and he wants to avoid that.  He's hoping that the past few weeks of tapazole took me out of hyper mode (which it did) and now that it put me in hypo mode he thinks that it should start to level out.  Also, he said that there are other options besides sythentic hormones if needbe that he would like to try first.  I guess there is a natural hormone that is by prescription only that he would like to try first called Armor something or other.  It's a lighter and safer form to stimulate thyroid production.  I like the sounds of that option before turning to synthetic as well.


----------



## Jenny (May 20, 2005)

Jodi said:
			
		

> I was with my friends tonight who haven't seen me in a month and they didn't even notice the difference.  One of my girlfriends said, "I thought you said you gained a ton of weight, where is it?"  My family didn't even notice it but I notice it, and fitting in my clothes is impossible so it's all how I feel about myself.  It's comforting to know that I don't look as fat as I feel, I guess.  I use to be really over weight so fear has set in and I'm in panic mode.  I guess I'm not fat, but I feel fatter than I look.  Does that even make sense?



That makes a lot of sense Jodi! When I lost 20+ pounds last year I felt great.. Now when I gain like 5 pounds I FEEL like I'm back to my old weight and feel gross and nasty! It really is all in our heads.. Even a slight increase and BAM we think we're back to where we started. 
I know it must be hard Jodi, but stick through it. Don't feel guilt or shame, this is beyond your control. Hopefully you won't have to get on all those meds. You seem to have a great doctor who really understands your situation, that's always a relief 
Your in my thoughts sweety


----------



## b_reed23 (May 21, 2005)

I know Jodi, and yes, you make perfect sense, we are always harder on ourselves.  if you cannot fit into your clothes you KNOW something is going on, even if no one else sees it, plus being uncomfortable in your own skin is not a fun feeling hopefully things will straighten out for you, good luck


----------



## aggies1ut (May 27, 2005)

Bump, because Jodi needs some cheering up and NG and Wild may make appearances.


----------



## sara (May 27, 2005)

& hugs to Jodi


----------



## Jodi (Jun 8, 2005)

Happy B-Day WILD!


----------



## P-funk (Jun 8, 2005)

happy birthday wild!!


----------



## Triple Threat (Jun 8, 2005)

Wild, come out, come out, where ever you are.
So we can wish you a Happy Birthday.


----------



## wild (Jun 8, 2005)

Thanks guys. I'm surprised ya'll remember who I am  (Yes, I am aware of my suckiness  )


----------



## Jodi (Jun 8, 2005)

She came out to play!   Whoohooo!

Did you have any goodies for your bday


----------



## nikegurl (Jun 10, 2005)

wild said:
			
		

> Thanks guys. I'm surprised ya'll remember who I am  (Yes, I am aware of my suckiness  )



HAPPY BELATED B'DAY!!  

And I'm with you - fully aware of my suckiness (but still sucking anyway)
I've stopped eating crap for a few weeks now.  It's only b/c I've run out of crap to eat.  I've had it all.  Sugar?  Done that.  Salty Snacks?  Done those.  Ice cream....did that for dinner most nights in April.  Even the really bad stuff loses it's appeal when you eat it enough.    So I'm eating pretty darn clean.  

Gym?  What Gym?  I never go.  Never.  

I have a disgusting habit of saying "I'll go Monday" every week.  When Monday rolls around I remember that Monday nights are the worst nights to go since it's so crowded.  Then on Tuesday I tell myself I've already blown it for the week.  Ridiculous - I know.

Maybe I'll go Monday


----------



## wild (Jun 11, 2005)

Jodi said:
			
		

> She came out to play!   Whoohooo!
> 
> Did you have any goodies for your bday



Um...only those of the Thunderous variety 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





NG...get your ass to the gym dammit...sheesh, that's the easy part!!!    

(ok, quick update, hehe....training is great, diet is good, we are repartitioning at the moment...so far so good, I am competing in october )


----------



## Jodi (Jun 12, 2005)

So I guess it was a successful birthday then.... 

What show are you going to do?


----------



## wild (Jun 12, 2005)

I'm doing the NGA Canadian Classic in October...bodybuilding


----------



## aggies1ut (Jun 12, 2005)

How long has it been since you last competed? Correct me if I am wrong, but weren't you doing a lot of fitness modeling?


----------



## wild (Jun 12, 2005)

aggies1ut said:
			
		

> How long has it been since you last competed? Correct me if I am wrong, but weren't you doing a lot of fitness modeling?



I was doing _some_ modeling...fitness and figure/fine art...I trained for a show last yr but pulled out 4 weeks out. I haven't been onstage since oct 2003


----------



## PreMier (Jun 13, 2005)

Happy belated(sorry I dont come around often ).  Good luck in competing too!


----------



## PreMier (Jun 13, 2005)

Hi Hilary!


----------



## nikegurl (Jun 15, 2005)

Hi Jake 


Still no gym.


----------



## Jenny (Jun 16, 2005)

Man, we need some updates in here!!

Nike, get that cute butt of yours to the gym!! 

Jodi, how's the thyroid??

Wild, great job staying on track


----------



## wild (Jun 16, 2005)

Jenny said:
			
		

> Man, we need some updates in here!!



Updates? As in training? bwahahaha

Ok...I went to the gym for upper body today...I looked big and lean and very vascular. I'll be early for my show


----------



## Jenny (Jun 16, 2005)

wild said:
			
		

> Updates? As in training? bwahahaha
> 
> Ok...I went to the gym for upper body today...I looked big and lean and very vascular. I'll be early for my show



 can we get pics!!??


----------



## wild (Jun 16, 2005)

Jenny said:
			
		

> can we get pics!!??



Uh.....  

LOL ....maybe? if I can find a decent one 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 The last set I took was last week and the lighting wasn't all that good


----------



## Jenny (Jun 16, 2005)

wild said:
			
		

> Uh.....
> 
> LOL ....maybe? if I can find a decent one
> 
> ...



 PICS PICS PICS!!


----------



## wild (Jun 16, 2005)

None of the veins coming through in pics yet...but I have them up my tummy and across my chest


----------



## Jenny (Jun 16, 2005)

Oh WOW, you look AWESOME!!   That's really inspiring, just what I needed to stick to my plan today


----------



## wild (Jun 16, 2005)

lol....thanks...now let's just hope _I_ stick to my plan today


----------



## Jenny (Jun 16, 2005)

Oh I know you will  You're my inspiration now, you can't screw up


----------



## wild (Jun 16, 2005)

Oh..thanks for the pressure


----------



## Triple Threat (Jun 16, 2005)

Nice pics!        More?


----------



## aggies1ut (Jun 16, 2005)

Oh wow, your quads are amazing.


----------



## wild (Jun 16, 2005)

CaptainDeadlift said:
			
		

> Nice pics!        More?



Not so much 


...thanks guys


----------



## nikegurl (Jun 16, 2005)

damn woman!  your waist is teeny tiny   (and the quads are amazing as always!)  you look mahvelous


----------



## Emma-Leigh (Jun 16, 2005)

Damn!  Good stuff Wild - you look hot!!


----------



## P-funk (Jun 16, 2005)

Jesus wild you look killer!!  the legs and back are awesome.


----------



## GoalGetter (Jun 16, 2005)

wild said:
			
		

> None of the veins coming through in pics yet...but I have them up my tummy and across my chest


 HOLY CRAP. You look friggin awesome, seriously. WOW.


----------



## Jenny (Jun 17, 2005)

Had to come back and take a second look


----------



## P-funk (Jun 17, 2005)

Jenny said:
			
		

> Had to come back and take a second look




you aren't the only one.


----------



## Emma-Leigh (Jun 17, 2005)

P-funk said:
			
		

> you aren't the only one.


 With a hot lady like Ivonne sitting in your living room??!! 




Arggg... Who am I kidding - I can't help looking at them either!  Wild has a truly enviable physique..!!


----------



## wannaturnheads (Jun 17, 2005)

Good God Almighty.....never seen a chick with such impressive quads...and that's even a picture. I can't imagine in person what they are like. Congrats on kicking your own ass to look like that!!


----------



## naturaltan (Jun 17, 2005)




----------



## nikegurl (Jun 17, 2005)

just back to look AGAIN.  gorgeous i tell you.


----------



## PreMier (Jun 17, 2005)

Damn, those are the greatest legs ever 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 hahaha


----------



## JLB001 (Jun 19, 2005)

Jodi.....when do I need to send those cookies???


----------



## Jodi (Jun 19, 2005)

Leah - You look great as ever!    I got to send you a PM and catch up to see how your doing 

Hehe Jodie, that's funny you remembered that from 6 months ago   As much as I would love to try the infamous Jodie Chocolate Chip cookies I couldn't ask you to make those while you are nearing competition.  That's just mean.......


----------



## JLB001 (Jun 19, 2005)

oh please...I made french toast for my son the other day.  LOL


----------



## nikegurl (Jun 27, 2005)

let's "go again" ladies.  (i've been the worst of all so i'm not lecturing at all...just looking for company as i give it another shot)

not much to log since i'm only 2 meals into my "plan" and haven't worked out but going tonight (i know...believe it when you see it!   )


----------



## Jodi (Jun 27, 2005)

Sorry, I haven't been online much.  I have been too busy at work and it doesn't look like it will slow down at all anytime soon.  So, coming online at night is my only option lately.

I've been good with my diet and my training.  5-6 days a week in the gym.  I'm down 5 pounds and the meds seem to be helping.  I'll know more in a day or 2 because I have to go for a 4 week checkup tomorrow and more blood work.


----------



## JLB001 (Jun 27, 2005)

Aww...Jodi, hope everything goes well tomorrow.


----------



## PreMier (Jun 27, 2005)

Me too! ^^

I was in Phoenix the other day, it was hot as a fucker!  I went down to pick up a car with a friend.. I wish I could have stayed longer, I would have called


----------



## Jodi (Jun 27, 2005)

I think things are started to level out Jodie   Thanks!

Jake   I wish you could have stayed a bit.  Don't ever let that happen again


----------



## PreMier (Jun 27, 2005)

I wont, we flew in, had lunch at the Fridays at diamond back stadium, and drove home.  It was so damn hot, like 115 F I couldnt believe it.  Does your house have a pool?


----------



## nikegurl (Jun 28, 2005)

hope things continue to improve Jodi - are you feeling better physically?


----------



## Triple Threat (Jun 28, 2005)

Hi NG.     Did you ever get to do that workout?


----------



## PreMier (Jun 28, 2005)




----------



## nikegurl (Jun 28, 2005)

amazingly enough...yes.  it sucked - but it happened.  i suspect the workouts will suck for awhile until they become routine again.  can't very well expect to drop by the gym once every 3 months and have a good one.


----------



## Jodi (Jun 28, 2005)

PreMier said:
			
		

> I wont, we flew in, had lunch at the Fridays at diamond back stadium, and drove home.  It was so damn hot, like 115 F I couldnt believe it.  Does your house have a pool?


  I couldn't afford a pool!


----------



## Jodi (Jun 28, 2005)

nikegurl said:
			
		

> hope things continue to improve Jodi - are you feeling better physically?


Yes thanks   but still not up to par.  I'm getting there though.


----------



## Emma-Leigh (Jun 28, 2005)

Good luck for your doctors appointment Jodi - it sounds like things are slowly improving for you...

And congratulations on the weight loss too.


----------



## PreMier (Jun 28, 2005)

Jodi said:
			
		

> I couldn't afford a pool!



I need to come down with P in the winter, then we can dig you one.  That would be a killer workout lol


----------



## Jodi (Jun 28, 2005)

Thanks Emma - I guess I'll know more tomorrow.

Jake - I don't have enough land for a real pool  but you can come down anyway!


----------



## Jenny (Jun 29, 2005)

Jodi said:
			
		

> I've been good with my diet and my training.  5-6 days a week in the gym.  I'm down 5 pounds and the meds seem to be helping.  I'll know more in a day or 2 because I have to go for a 4 week checkup tomorrow and more blood work.



Yay!!  So happy for you hon


----------



## tucker01 (Jun 29, 2005)

Glad to hear things are going well with Work and your Health 

I was wondering what happened to ya.

Gotta be getting excited, eh?


----------



## Jodi (Jun 29, 2005)

Jenny said:
			
		

> Yay!!  So happy for you hon


Thanks Jenny  

How's it going for you?  Have you considered AZ anymore?


----------



## Jodi (Jun 29, 2005)

IainDaniel said:
			
		

> Glad to hear things are going well with Work and your Health
> 
> I was wondering what happened to ya.
> 
> Gotta be getting excited, eh?


Sorry, things have been pretty hectic.  I'm closing on my house next month and work has really got me extremely busy.  That's ok though.  I like being busy at work 

How are you doing?


----------



## Jenny (Jun 30, 2005)

Jodi said:
			
		

> Thanks Jenny
> 
> How's it going for you?  Have you considered AZ anymore?



I think we're going for Florida now  University of  FL have a great public health program   
But we'll come visit  

Have a great day sweets


----------

